# Silver Creek Farm: Healing Powers.



## ohmyitschelle

[Intro]
“Sunny darling?”
“That’s it just relax, your vision will come to you shortly.”
“Whaaa?”
“Don’t stress darling, you’re just waking up. I’m right here, don’t worry.”
My eyes finally focussed on my surroundings and I blinked a few more times to make it clearer. I knew where I was, I just didn’t know why I was currently waking up in the recovery room of a hospital. I glanced towards my Mum who was to my left and then the face of a friendly nurse, who smiled at my gaze.
“How are you feeling poppet?”
“Water,” I croaked and she nodded, going away for a moment and then returning with a glass and straw. I sucked the cool liquid into my dry mouth and then relaxed back into the pillow. “W-what happened?”
“Don’t you remember honey?” Mum questioned and I hoped I had shaken my head, but I couldn’t tell if I had actually done so. “You fell off Bug and broke both bones in your right leg. They had to put a metal rod in to stabilise the break. But don’t worry about it now, you just rest hun.”
My groggy memory tried to recover the event and I vaguely remembered it, glancing down at my bulky white cast and then putting my head back on the pillows. Looking at my Mum, she smiled weakly and gave me the cup of water before I asked for it again. A thought then dawned inside my head and I cleared my throat. “How long will I not be able to walk?”
Mum looked away and sighed, before returning a warm smile at me. She placed her hand on my forehead and brushed my hair away. “Don’t you worry about that now Sunny, how about trying for a sleep?”
I knew then things were pretty bad, but I humoured my Mum, closing my eyes and trying to rest. Instead I found myself on top of a dark chestnut, cantering along a trail, another set of hooves and laughter coming from behind me. I glanced to see who was there and grinned, my best friend Kate was on Pearl, a strawberry roan mare. I swung around and bought Bug back to a trot, allowing my friend to catch up. 
“We should head back Sunny, no doubt Miranda will want us to help with the afternoon lessons,” Kate suggested and I nodded, turning the gelding under me around in a small arch, and we trotted back down the path towards the riding school. I giggled as Kate attempted to pass me and urged the big thoroughbred to stride out. Bug obeyed, and soon we were flying along the track, a sound suddenly throwing me off the fun we were having. The engine revved again, getting louder by the second. Pearl whinnied from up ahead and Bug lurched forward, trying to catch up with his friend. My eyes darted through the trees and I saw the shiny bike dodging through the greenery, its engine roaring towards us. 
“No!” I cried and tried to bring Bug back, but the golden horse leaped up, my arms gripping onto his neck until his feet landed. He took off as soon as he could and I watched as Kate’s face paled, her arms swinging frantically and her screams filling my ears. I saw the bike and then heard its brakes screech against the damp soil but it was too late. 
I began to fall, and the horrified sounds of an injured animal filled the air. With a final scream from myself, I hit the ground with a thud and woke up, sweating madly in a dark bedroom. Taking a few deep breaths to steady myself, I laid back down and let the tears trickle down my face.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

[1.]
“Morning sweetheart!” Mum greeted chirpily as she came into my room and opened the heavy curtains, blinding me with the early sunshine that enveloped the previous dark walls with brightness. I groaned and threw a pillow over my head, refusing to make any notion of getting up. “Sunny, it’s almost ten, come on you need to get up and start moving.”
“How about you move around for me, it will take less effort,” I suggested bitterly and the pillow hiding my face was suddenly torn away. 
“Or you could get up and go for a walk down the hallway,” Mum ordered, taking away my blankets as well. “You know what Doctor Jensen said, if you don’t move around your leg will never get better. You should be further along in your rehab.”
“I know all this,” I snapped, sitting up slowly and aiding my bad leg over the side of the bed with my left foot. I glared up at my Mum who took a deep breath. “I’m a cripple, so what’s the point in even trying to be normal again?”
“Young lady, you know you will be able to be normal again if you put the work in and build everything back up. If you could just find more motivate-”
“What, to get out of the pits and be positive like the rest of you are? It’s useless, what is there to be happy for? I ended up disabling myself and losing the best horse I’d ever known in the same month. If I hadn’t of ridden that day everything would be fine, but it’s not and there’s no point trying to get back there.”
“Sun, you know that’s not true. You’ve got to live for now too, and the future. You don’t want to be stuck in a wheelchair and on crutches for the rest of your life,” Mum replied softly, sounding close to tears. I sucked in a deep breath and reached for the dreaded set of sticks I relied on these days. 
“No, I don’t want anything; I just want to be left alone.”
Mum groaned. “Just get up please; I’ll go start your breakfast.”
“Not hungry,” I called and she departed my room quickly, no doubt her eyes filling with tears. I knew deep down that I was hurting everyone around me and that’s why I wanted nothing more than to be left alone. The pain I felt in my chest everyday was more crippling than the dead leg I now had – from lack of using the muscles. Half of me didn’t understand why I had given up, why I was heading towards losing my leg completely. I had always been the motivated type, even if I didn’t feel like doing something; I’d pretend to be happy for it until I actually felt that way. It had always been my secret way of dealing with everything thrown at me, but now it wasn’t working and the dark clouds of depression had evaporated any chance of happiness within me. 
With a heavy sigh I heaved myself out of the bed and wobbled, quickly slipping my arms through the holders on my crutches and began hopping slowly towards my door. I made my way to the bathroom, panting by the time I reached the destination and headed to the special toilet seat installed. As I sat there, I looked at all the bulky equipment that crowded the little room, all in some way related to helping me with my daily tasks. I felt my mood deepen as I clambered back up, and hobbled to the sink to wash my hands. Once I was finished, I thumped down the hallway again, heading into the living room and taking a seat on the couch. 
“Morning sis,” my brother Andy greeted from the computer and I merely grunted, watching the screen that displayed some brightly coloured game he was playing and then back at my leg. It was no longer in a cast but still looked incredibly odd, my foot slightly rolling to the outside and the bruising still tinting my leg ever so slightly. The new growth of skin shined where my several incisions were and the scars stood out darkly, causing a shudder to make its way down my back. 
“Sun, Kate’s coming around this morning,” Mum mentioned as she placed my bowl of cereal in my hands and I shook my head.
“Tell her not to bother.”
“She’s catching two buses just to come over, be grateful!” Mum retorted and I shoved a spoonful of cornflakes into my mouth so I wouldn’t have to respond, my eyes glowering at the beige wall in front of me.
“Great, she’s in a mood again,” Andy muttered and I stared at the back of my brother as my Mum told him to be quiet. My rationality finally came through and I silently ate my breakfast, knowing that if I continued down the destructive path I was on, my day was only going to get worse.

Kate arrived around eleven, her bright smile doing nothing for my mood. I tried to return the gesture but it felt more like a grimace than anything else, so I gave up and went back to flicking through the channels on the television. “Hello miss.”
“Hi.” My eyes didn’t stray from Cartoon Network.
“How are you feeling today?” she enquired, her tone trying to stay light, but Kate knew me too well to know she’d get a nice response, so she continued. “I’m alright; I finally got my assignment done.”
“Good for you.”
“Been doing your exercises?”
I shot her a look. “Did Mum put you up to this?”
“What?” she asked with confusion.
“Why are you here Kate? You know you don’t get anywhere with me so what’s the point?” I explained and the red haired girl sucked in a breath like I’d punched her. We were quiet for a moment and I diverted my gaze back to the television.
“You’ve been my best friend since we were five Sunny, and you’re just going through a rough patch. I’m here for you, and I always will be.”
I snorted. “A rough patch.”
“Yeah well you will get through this one day and then we can go back to having lessons together and everyone will be so happy to see-”
I grabbed my crutches and snapped myself up into a standing position, ignoring the pain and effort it took to do so. I then glared at the girl next to me. “If you think I’ll ride again, you’ve got another thing coming. Riding destroyed my leg, ruined my life, got me stuck in this god forsaken house and killed him. Bug died because of me that day!”
“Oh Sun,” Kate soothed and the sobs hit me hard and fast but I pushed her comfort away, blindly hopping down the hallway and slamming my door shut behind me.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

[2.]
“That might just work Mrs. Moore,” I heard Kate say a few days later and I sat up from my bed, listening more intently to the conversation happening in the hallway.
“I don’t want to force her but I don’t think I can handle her attitude anymore.”
“Well I’ve got my university holidays so I can go with her. I really think it would help her get back on track.”
“Would you Kate? Oh you’re amazing,” Mum cried happily and my curiosity began to surge through my body, wiring it up and causing me to hold my breath in anticipation.
“It’s the least I can do. I want Sunny back just as much as you do. I miss her, and this isn’t like her. She’s not the type to give up. Deep down she wants to get better I know it, and get her life back. I think she just needs to get some help first,” Kate explained and my curiosity dimmed. I threw my upper body back against the bedding and glared at the ceiling. Perfect, now I needed help.
“Well, I’ll go wake Sun up and then we can discuss this with her.”
“Mrs. Moore,” Kate called and the movement outside my door stopped. “I don’t think we ought to give her an opportunity.”
“What the h*ll?!” I seethed, balling my fists up under the blankets. The door soon opened and I glared at my Mum, who immediately realised I had heard everything.
“Sunny please hear us out,” she begged and Kate stepped into my room, looking solemnly at me. I darted my focus between the pair of them and shook my head.
“You’re sending me away somewhere?!”
Mum nodded. “To you Aunt’s.”
“AUNT MADDIE’S?!” I screeched and became frantic. “NO!”
“Sun, the country air will do you well and-”
“There are horses there, if you haven’t realised it now, I don’t ever want to see another horse again!”
“You don’t mean that,” Kate said and I glared at the red head. “Once you see a horse again, you’ll let go of all this built up grief and anger Sunny, I know it.”
“I won’t go.”
“You don’t have much of a choice right now Sunny,” Mum announced and I let out a snort.
“I’m twenty-one, like you’ll be able to tell me where to go.”
Mum narrowed her hazel eyes upon mine. “You forget one thing. You can’t exactly put up a fight right now. It’s just for a month, just to give me a break and help you clear your head. I think it’s a good idea.”
“Ditto,” Kate said and folded her arms. I glanced between the determined pair and flopped back against my bed. 
They were bloody right; I had no way out of this.

I hadn’t spoken a word at all on the trip. I needed to go to the bathroom and I wanted nothing more than to change the horrible screaming music Kate was bopping her head along to as she sped down the highway, taking me – her captive – so far from civilisation, I half wondered if she’d baulk when she realised there would be nothing for us out here. 
I had been to Aunt Maddie’s horse farm several times over the years, and hated it every time. Sure it was where my love for horses started and I loved being around them, but I was a city girl at heart. There are only so many days someone can go without Starbucks or a proper supermarket. What was worse about this trip was that I wasn’t even going to enjoy it. I’d be cooped up in another home and wake up to the sounds of birds singing or horses neighing – something I wasn’t ready to hear again. 
In fact as we grew closer to the small township of Chertsey, I felt my hands begin to perspire and my lungs filling with enough air to scream in protest. But I found it all fruitless because I couldn’t even move an inch, let alone say anything. The images flashed through my head, freezing me to the spot, and the only reaction I felt was the warmth of tears rolling down my cheeks. I couldn’t believe how selfish Mum and Kate were being, throwing me in front of my nightmare, and waiting for it to collide with me again. 
“Are you okay?” Kate asked quietly as she slowed for a stop sign and looked over at me. “I know you’re angry with me and don’t wanna talk, and I guess that’s fine. But please don’t sit there and cry alone. I’m here for you; let me comfort you at least!”
“I-I don’t want this.”
“I know you don’t, but can’t you see what you’ve driven your Mum to? She can’t get through to you Sun, no one can. Your Aunt Maddie told your Mum to do this. She needed a break before your destructive mood ruined her too.”
I glanced at my best friend and dried my eyes. “You make me out into some monster.”
“You’re just hurting I know,” Kate replied, rubbing her temples. “You just need a little help-”
“There’s a car waiting behind us, you better drive on now,” I interrupted and turned my head to the passenger window. I heard Kate exhale a breath and the car began to move again, turning right and heading through the miniscule township. 
“So there’s really just a pub, a gas station and tearooms closeby?” she asked, but I didn’t answer. Kate muttered something to herself and then pulled over, grabbing her directions and reading them for a moment or two, before driving on down the road. I knew we were close now; we just had to go over the river bridge and take the second left. We were soon heading down the drive to Aunt Maddie’s, the tree lined gravel track giving way to no sounds apart from the car rolling down it. Kate’s speed slowed as she peered through the dense tree line on both sides, hoping to see horses. I knew she wouldn’t, I had done the same thing as a child on my first trip here. Instead we were greeted by a large country house and sitting on the porch was a familiar lady.
Madilynn Miller was a slender woman nearing thirty-five, but still managed to look younger than her age. She hadn’t changed much since I last saw her, the chocolate waves of her hair hung neatly in a ponytail, and she was dressed in a simple tee and jodhpurs. A part of me had always envied my relative, looking more like someone from a magazine, than a successful eventer and horse stud owner. 
Kate turned the ignition off of her car and opened her door, the sweet smell of hay filling my nostrils and flaring up my desire to go home again. The red head hopped out of the vehicle and approached my Aunt, the pair shaking hands and exchanging a couple of words, before walking over to me. I made no attempt to open the door, so Maddie did, swinging it wide open.
“Hello Sunny, welcome to your new home,” she greeted and I looked into her eyes before closing mine briefly, wishing for anything but this.


----------



## Iluvjunior

this is really good i hope you write more.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Iluvjunior said:


> this is really good i hope you write more.


Thank you!
I have plenty more, I'll add some more shortly!
x


----------



## LeahKathleen

Do continue. :]


----------



## ohmyitschelle

LeahKathleen said:


> Do continue. :]


I'll have a bit more up shortly!! Just reproofing it haha!
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle

[3.]
“So how about a yard tour?” Maddie suggested and I groaned, holding the sides of my wheelchair as Kate pushed me along the path. I then realised my escape route and smiled happily.
“How about you two go ahead? I’ve already seen the place and its nice and sunny out, I’ll just sit here.”
Maddie frowned and then shook her head. “I’ve made a few changes around the farm, and we’ve got some new face-”
“I’d love to and all, but this baby won’t make it around the yard,” I cut in, patting the side of my wheelchair. “She doesn’t do gravel with someone in it, and I can’t hop all that way.”
“She’s unfortunately right Ms. Miller,” Kate agreed and Maddie smiled.
“Well, how about we wheel you off to the back patio, it’ll be your entrance in and out of the house anyway.”
I nodded, relieved to get away. “I know the way, enjoy the tour Kate.”
“We won’t be too long,” Maddie assured and the pair headed off, leaving me to push myself along the side path towards the patio area. I parked myself by the door, and tried to relax, knowing I had escaped the horses so far. I glanced down at my leg and sighed, hoping that the pain I was experiencing would go away once I was propped up on a chair and had a dose of medication. I was thankful that the patio was blocked off from the farm, a small selection of potted flowers lining the brick wall around it. I looked at all the pretty colours and smiled, feeling the warmth of the sun melt some of the coldness within my bones. 
And then the door beside me opened. I jumped but stifled my scream, grabbing at my leg instead. “Oh sorry, I didn’t expect anyone to be here,” he said and smiled briefly at me. I stared at the brunette boy and blushed deeply. His smile returned and he held out his hand. “Sunny right?”
“Yeah, h-how did you know my name?” I stammered and his smile grew. He let out a small laugh and rubbed the back of his neck.
“Uh, your Aunt told me about you arriving today. I figured there would be only one person in a wheelchair,” he answered and I felt stupid for my stuttering question. “I’m Aaron, the stable hand by the way. Which means I really ought to get back to work for the day, but I’ll see you at dinner.”
“Ah, okay then,” I murmured and with a final look Aaron shrugged away from the doorframe and headed out onto the yard. I watched him leave and then sank into my chair.
Trust me to meet someone hot when I’m looking my worse. 

About twenty minutes Maddie and Kate found me in the patio, the grin on Kate’s face reaching up to her bluey-grey eyes. “Oh Sun, this place is amazing!”
“I’m glad you like it,” Maddie commented and Kate nodded eagerly. “We’ll get you onto the chores and riding tomorrow if you like. But don’t worry; we’ll make sure you still have time for Sunny, when she’s free too.”
I stared at my Aunt, her hazel orbs penetrating mine. I couldn’t help but gulp in some fresh air. “What do you mean when I’m free too?”
“You don’t think you’re just going to resting all day long, do you?” Maddie said and I gaped at her. “You’ll be doing your own set of chores, like washing the dishes in a chair, folding the washing and tending to the flowers in the patio. This isn’t a resort Sun; we have always got work to do.”
“I know but-”
“Think of it as rehab, you’ll be moving around and it’ll be helping me out a lot. Kind of like your payment for being here,” Maddie announced and I quickly rolled my eyes at the statement.
“I never chose to come here though.”
“Sunny,” Kate hissed and Maddie laughed lightly.
“Don’t worry Kate; it’ll take a little more than a sulky response to offend me. Sunny knows why she’s here, and knows she won’t get away with half the stuff she was. Let her have her frustrated period, she’ll soon settle.”
I glared at the older woman. “Yep that’s right, talk about me like the cripple isn’t sitting right here. Can I please go inside now?”
“Uh, sure,” Kate answered, reaching for the handles on my wheelchair but Maddie stopped her.
“You’ll have to take yourself inside Sunny, we won’t always be here to help you in and out,” she mentioned and then turned to Kate. “How about you and I bring in all the luggage, and then I’ll leave you two to get settled inside? Sunny knows her way around the house, don’t you Sun?”
And without a chance to reply, the pair walked away from me, leaving me staring after them in disbelief. I let out an unintelligible string of words and then leaned towards the door, sliding it open and then wheeling myself to the entrance. I couldn’t get the wheels over the threshold, and after several attempts, I sat there exhausted, wishing I had my crutches with me. But they were still in the car. I looked inside the house and noticed the bench beside the door. I thought of a plan to get inside and pushed the wheelchair as close as I could to the little bump stopping me from getting in and put on the brakes. Shakily standing up, I grabbed onto the side of the house and hopped over the sliding rail for the door. Panting heavily, I struggled to reach the bench, but I finally made it, slumping down onto it just as I heard footsteps.
“Sunny!” Kate cried and I sucked in a deep breath.
“In here.”
“How the... don’t do that to me!” she exclaimed and I rolled my eyes, although thankful for the crutches in her hands. “I was bringing these for you to get inside.”
“Well, I got in didn’t I?”
Kate frowned and then handed my sticks to me. “Be careful, I thought you had fallen over.”
“I could have,” I said matter-of-factly and Kate sighed. “But I didn’t and all is well.”
“Please rearrange your attitude Sun, I’m allowed to be worried for you. After all, you’re so talented at making everyone remember, even though we already know, that you’re a cripple. You want the attention so badly with this whole ordeal, yet you hate it when we fuss. Make up your bloody mind, I’m sick of being treated like crap,” she retorted and I stared at the red head for a moment as she tried to settle herself from her outburst. “I’m sorry, I’ll uh, and you just find somewhere to sit.”
Kate then hurried out of the house again and I sat there, finally feeling a brief wave of guilt wash over me.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

[4.]
A couple of hours later I was settled in my new room, reading a novel vaguely, as Kate’s outburst went round in circles in my head. She had barely said anything to me since and had disappeared back out into the afternoon sun as soon as she could, clearly not wanting to be in my company. I wondered why that was, whether I was such a horrible monster and she’d had enough or if she was feeling as guilty as I was. Either way, I planned to make it up to her as soon as I saw her, and I was going to try and be as pleasant as I could be. 
Hearing movement out in the living area, I decided to give up on the book in my hand and grabbed for my crutches. Hauling myself up, I slipped my arms into the holders and began my pursuit for company. I got to my door and opened it, looking out into the hallway and frowning as I heard a set of laughter from the main part of the house. Following the sounds, I hobbled down to the open plan living area and found Kate and Aaron in the kitchen, chopping up food and talking amongst themselves. Both of them stopped when they noticed me standing there, Kate’s cheeks reddening slightly and Aaron smiled brightly.
“Hey, how are you settling in?” he asked and Kate went back to work. I stared at her for a moment and then looked back at the stable hand.
“Ah, alright thanks. You don’t have to stop joking around on my behalf, unless you were joking about me,” I mentioned, hoping my voice wasn’t as cold as it had sounded in my ears. Kate’s head snapped up and Aaron bit his lip lightly.
“Why would we joke about you?” Kate questioned and I smiled sweetly, shaking my head and hobbling to the dining table. Aaron dropped his knife and quickly pulled out a seat for me. I smiled gratefully at the boy and then slumped down into it.
“I was just teasing,” I said and Kate evaluated my expression. Finding nothing, she nodded and went back to work. Everyone was quiet and I found it annoying, my sourness slowly creeping back at the blatant avoidance of my friend. After five minutes of silence I rolled my eyes and got back to my feet. “Well I’ll leave so the awkwardness goes away.”
“No don’t Sunny,” Aaron stated and I glanced passed him at Kate. She smiled brightly and nodded.
“Stay.”
“Are you sure?”
She nodded her head. “Of course, this is supposed to be a fun trip. I just thought you were angry with me Sun.”
“Nope, not at all.”
“Well good then,” she finished and Aaron glanced between us both. I sat back down and Aaron cleared his throat, fixing another smile upon his face.
“So uh, you like horses then Sunny?” he asked and I felt my breath get lodged in my throat. “I was told that you both ride.”
“No, I don’t ride,” I corrected slowly and Aaron’s face creased up in thought.
“Your Aunt said-”
“She was wrong,” I cut in, and took a deep breath to steady my emotions. “I don’t even like horses, horrible smelly creatures.”
“Oh.” Aaron darted his focus back to what he was chopping up and didn’t look back at me again. Kate sighed and we fell silent once more, only this time round, no one even attempted to clear the rising tension in the air.

It was later that night and I was back in my room, a place that would no doubt be where I’d stay the most. Dinner was awkward; I remained quiet throughout and excused myself before dessert. I had sat by the door of my room listening to the other three talking quietly and the paranoia within me had risen to an all time high. All I wanted was my Mum and my room, but I knew neither was available to me right now. 
I was lying in bed when a soft knock sounded against the door and it slowly opened. I didn’t bother to look at who was visiting me and the person clicked the door shut before approaching my bed.
“Sunny, can we talk?” Kate asked and I gave her a brief look and then returned my focus to the cream wall I had been staring at. “Sun, I’m sorry if I’ve upset you.”
“Like I said earlier, you haven’t, so stop with the apologising it’s getting pretty old.”
Kate groaned lightly. “Your attitude is getting old too. Look Sun, please stop making things so hard for yourself, you’re not going to get anywhere doing that!”
“Another lecture, wahey, exactly what I wanted,” I spat and Kate rolled her eyes. “I came out and tried to be nice today, and all you did was stay quiet and avoid me. I’m sorry if I can’t help but feel a bit sour right now.”
“Maddie asked me to come talk to you-”
“So you didn’t even come see me for your own benefit!” I cried and Kate gaped at me. “Just go.”
“Sunny, you didn’t let me finish! Actually, you know what? You seem so certain you’re on the right bloody path. Not even one day here and you’ve alienated yourself from everything. Aaron was being _nice_ to you and you shut him down. Sort yourself out Sunny, you think you’ve got everything sussed, do it your bloody self cos I’m sick of having my head bitten off every time I try with you!”
“Kate, wait,” I called as the girl stalked to my door.
“No Sunny, I’m angry with you and myself. Maddie is right, you need to sort yourself out and none of us can help you when you’re like this.”
“Oh so you’re just gonna ditch me then?!” I yelled and Kate shook her head.
“I’ll be here for when my best friend comes back to me, but while you’re like this, how can I be of any service to you?”
“You know what? You’re right, so f**k off yeah? I don’t need anyone’s help!”
Kate smirked. “I’d love to see how long that lasts then. Night Sunny.”
“Whatever!” I exclaimed throwing a cushion at the door she departed through and panted heavily. Slumping back down into my bed, I glared at the ceiling, hoping my sentence here in purgatory would be short lived.


----------



## LeahKathleen

Oh it's getting intense! I like it!


----------



## Iluvjunior

ohhhh thats good your really good at writing


----------



## ohmyitschelle

LeahKathleen said:


> Oh it's getting intense! I like it!


 
Thank you!!
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Iluvjunior said:


> ohhhh thats good your really good at writing


Aw thank you!! I just hope when it gets to the horses, it's still good haha!
x


----------



## Iluvjunior

im sure it will be its really good


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Iluvjunior said:


> im sure it will be its really good


 
Aww you're so sweet!!
More now!
x


----------



## LeahKathleen

ohmyitschelle said:


> Aww you're so sweet!!
> More now!
> x


You mean you're posting more? Yay! Ha ha.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

[5.]
The house was silent when I woke up the next morning. Lying still for a few minutes, I listened out for the usual sounds of people making breakfast, and the television blaring. All that surrounded me was an eerie quietness that caused me to swing my legs over the side of the bed and get up. But before I got that far, I noticed a note on the bedside table addressed to me.
_Sunny,_
_Please make sure to do the morning dishes and fold yesterdays’ washing. We’ve all gone out onto the yard and will see you at lunch time. Oh and the flowers could do with a morning shower. _
_Maddie x_
“Oh so I’m the housebound slave eh?” I grumbled, screwing up the letter and reaching for my crutches. I hobbled out into the living part of the house and groaned at the sight before me. The whole couch was covered in assorted clothing waiting to be folded and there was a stack of plates needing to be washed. “Just bloody perfect.”
I made my way into the kitchen and balanced myself, reaching for the refrigerator handle. Yanking it open, I pulled the milk out onto the bench and then fumbled to find the cereal and a bowl, clumsily making my breakfast. I glanced at the dining table and then at the bowl, wondering how on earth I was going to get it there. Letting out a groan, I readjusted myself and scoffed it down, trying to keep off my bad leg, although I lost my balance a couple of times. Once I was done, I dumped the plate in the sink and hobbled over to the closest chair, sitting down and it and letting out a deep breath. 
“Now how the h*ll am I meant to do the dishes?” I wondered aloud, looking around the house for a solution. I spotted a stool on wheels in the corner of the kitchen and went to retrieve it, cautiously taking a seat on it and then wheeled myself to the sink. I smiled as I realised I’d be able to reach everything and set to work, finding the remote to the stereo on the bench and switching on some music.
 Twenty minutes later the dishes were all sitting in the tray drying off and I felt a small burst of satisfaction from completing my task. My annoyance subsided and without thought, I continued on with my tasks, folding the washing into neat piles upon the coffee table. I took a small break to rest my leg and then reminded myself of what was left to do. “The flowers, right.” I stopped halfway to the door, glancing down at myself and my short nightie that I was still wearing. Feeling my oily hair, I turned around, and thumped down the hall to the bathroom. 
I shut the door and looked around at what was waiting for me. The shower had my special seat sitting in it and I noticed my toiletries were in a small shower tray beside it. All I needed was a towel and I’d be ready to shower. I found a pile of towels under the sink, and balancing myself, I quickly reached for one, yanking it off the top and shutting the door to the cabinet. I placed the towel on a shelf and then sat down on my special seat. 
“I can do this all by myself,” I said determinedly, knowing the confidence I felt was from completing my tasks before. Since the incident I hadn’t taken a shower alone completely, my leg holding me back in shifting around myself. But as I sat on the edge of my seat and unwrapped the bandages upon my leg, I ignored my rationality, knowing there was no one to help me anyway. I figured if I showered and dressed, I’d be able to do the flowers before lunch time. This was all the incentive I needed and carefully lifting my leg out of the end of the bandages, I got over one of the small obstacles facing me. I removed my clothes and slid back on the seat, glad that this shower didn’t have a huge side to it like the one back home. I gritted my teeth and coiled my left foot under my bad leg, hoisting it up so I could slide back some more. Soon I was sitting fully in the shower and I let out a cry of delight, revelling in the fact I was able to do something for myself here. I stretched up for the tap and water soon rained down upon me, my mood lightening as the hot spray seeped through my dry skin and revitalised me. I cleaned my hair and body, spending an extra five minutes just enjoying the water. Finally I reached up to turn off the tap and opened the curtain, ecstatic to see no water on the floor. 
“Best shower yet,” I announced happily, and guided my leg back out so I could sit on the edge again. I then realised what I was missing from my equation and began to panic. My dilated focus darted around the room, and I wondered what I could use in place of my wheelchair. My confidence pushed its way back to the top, calming my nerves so I could think it through. “Just do it slowly Sunny. Towel first,” I ordered and nodding to myself, I stood up shakily and reached for the soft fabric, wrapping it around my body and then clutching at my crutches before I fell. I smiled and decided I would go get dressed and then come back for my bandages, knowing I wouldn’t be able to carry them with me. I hobbled as quickly as I could down the hallway, despite being the only occupant in the house and then flung open the top drawer Kate had filled with my under garments. 
I managed to dress myself, although it took some time and by the end of it I was sore and tired. But my stubborn streak fuelled me on to get what I needed for my leg, going back to the bathroom, and after putting a folded towel on the almost dry shower seat, I sat back down and reached out for my bandages. After a few stretches, I still hadn’t been able to grab them. I stood back up, and balancing myself, I leant down for the roll on the floor. “Come here you stupid thing,” I growled and pushed my arm down further, my fingertips grazing the side of the fabric. I wobbled but continued reaching out, determined to grab it. My fingers clasped the fraying edge of one and I cried out, realising I was going to fall. I snapped myself back up but I couldn’t find my balance and my weight sent me backwards. I reached out for everything around me and screamed again, my bottom contacting with the seat and I grasped it with my hands, panting heavily as my leg hit the ground but I didn’t go any further. The scream that left my mouth upon contact was deafening and I sat there shaking, the sobs leaving my mouth a moment later. 
I don’t know how long I sat there, my top soaked through from tears and my exhausted body slumping against the side of the shower in defeat. I called out for help several times, waiting for someone to come find me and help out. I made no attempt to get the bandages for awhile, but when the tears finally subsided, I realised I hadn’t really hurt myself at all. Whatever was left in my tear duct ceased and I sniffled a couple of times, my brain sending messages to my leg to see if it was hurt. I couldn’t distinguish any ache or pain and I roughly wiped my damp face. Deciding to see if I could use my crutch to scoot the bandages over, I pushed them towards me and then bent down for one, feeling foolish for not doing that in the first place. I held my breath as I put them back on my leg clumsily, but they seemed to stay on securely once I was done. I headed off slowly to my room, changing my soaked top for a clean one and took some medication. I waited ten more minutes and slowly went out to the living area, Maddie coming through the door as I started towards it. She took a look at my obvious state and walked to my side.
“I’m sorry, I was just heading to do the flowers,” I said quietly, and she nodded once.
“Did you take a shower?”
“Yeah, I did.”
“Everything okay?” she asked with concern and I forced a smile onto my face.
“Is now.”
Maddie stared at me for a moment and then nodded again. “Good, looks like you’ve done a great job today.”
“Thanks.”
“Might have to give you some more tasks for tomorrow then.”
“Sure,” I said absentmindedly, still heading to the door. “Just going to do the flowers now.”
“Okay, I’m going to start on lunch hun,” she told me and walked towards the kitchen. I opened the sliding door and stepped outside, slumping happily into my wheelchair and letting out a sigh of relief. I then glanced back inside at my Aunt, wondering why she hadn’t made a fuss over me like everyone else did. I smiled briefly, feeling a glimpse of hope wake up within me. 
Maybe I wasn’t as crippled as I thought.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

LeahKathleen said:


> You mean you're posting more? Yay! Ha ha.


Haha I am indeed, I just got distracted by the telly  Another chap to come.
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle

[6.]
A couple of days had passed by and I’d taken on more responsibility in the house. I found myself enjoying it, completing the small tasks set for me was making my mood lift and my attitude was brighter. I was still struggling to communicate with the others; it was easier just to stay in my shell. Kate and I still hadn’t made up, although we were talking to one another when necessary. I didn’t feel any anger towards her anymore though, I just didn’t know what to say to make things right. Aaron was polite but didn’t have much to talk to me about, and most of the conversation at the dinner table was on what they had been out doing during the day. I tried hard to tune out at these points, not wanting to know about any of the horses out there. 
It was around one and I had just finished folding the washing, when my Aunt stepped inside. She looked around the clean living space and smiled.
“You did a nice job in here, how did you get on with washing the kitchen floor?”
I smiled and pointed at the stool on wheels. “I sat on that and wheeled around while mopping. It was a bit hard, I think it would be easier in my wheelchair cos it has brakes, but I got the job done.”
“Good, next time you do it; I’ll get Aaron to lift your chair inside.”
“That would be awesome,” I said with a nod and Maddie smiled. She sat down in one of the opposite armchairs and I waited for what she was going to say next.
“I want to ask something of you Sunny.”
“Uh, okay,” I said nervously and my Aunt laughed gently.
“It’s not a physical job, don’t worry. I want to know how good you are with a computer.”
I relaxed immediately. “Oh, I’m pretty good; I mean I was a uni student earlier this year.”
“That you were,” Maddie said and nodded. “Good. I was hoping I could give you a job here at the farm.”
“But I already have one,” I mentioned with confusion.
“Cleaning was just a way to give you something to do, something to achieve. And you’ve been doing a pretty good job at that,” she explained and I stared at her in disbelief, not realising she had a motive behind it all. “Now I want to give you a bigger job. I get so behind on the book keeping of the place-”
“But it’s just a privately owned farm, isn’t it?” I interrupted and Maddie shook her head.
“You haven’t been listening much have you? Silver Creek is not only a stud farm anymore. I don’t just train and sell my own horses. In fact the majority of the horses we have are sent here by their owners. I branched out a year or so ago and started taking on clients. We teach people, and train horses here Sunny.”
“Oh.”
Maddie smiled. “So what I need you to do is keep on top of things like invoices for supplies, making sure our clients are kept up with what’s happening with their horses, letting me know when we have more interest in new clients and stuff like that.”
“I don’t know, I mean I...” I trailed off and looked away from my relative. I had purposely avoided listening to their conversations, not wanting anything to do with horses again. It was bad enough being on the farm, although I had managed to avoid all contact with horses so far. Doing the office work would mean I’d have to talk about the animal again and I wasn’t sure I could handle that yet.
Maddie seemed to read my mind. She got up and placed a hand on my shoulder. “Just think about it Sunny. I best get back out there; Kate’s getting another lesson shortly.”
“She’s taking lessons?” I blurted out and Maddie nodded.
“Every day, she’s getting really good, not that she wasn’t before. But she finally understands the concept of how we train here. Bye sweetheart.”
“Bye,” I said quietly, my mind reeling at the information I had just received. I stared at the sliding door and then shook my head. 
I would decline Maddie’s offer when she came back. 

It was getting close to four that afternoon and I was sitting on the couch with my leg up, listening to my iPod and bopping along to it. A different sound interrupted my song and I pulled my headphones off, glancing around the room for the phone. I found it and hobbled over, answering it breathlessly.
“Hello is that Maddie Miller?” the caller asked and I took a deep breath so I could reply.
“No sorry, this is her niece Sunny. She’s out on the yard right now; can I take a message for her?”
“Ah, is it possible to get her, I have an urgent case for her and would like to discuss it,” the caller persisted and I groaned inwardly.
“I’m sorry I’m house bound and-”
“Surely there’s a way you can get her? My mare is colicky and-”
“Call a vet then,” I retorted but felt guilty for the remark. I knew how serious the situation was and sighed. “I’ll be about ten minutes, if you really need her.”
“Oh yes please, thank you so much.” I dumped the phone on the table and then hobbled across the house to the exit. I bounded over the threshold and hurried along the path towards the stable block. I figured I’d find someone quickly and then be able to turn around before I saw anything. After turning onto the gravel pathway I tried to keep my pace up, but I was panting from all the exercise.
“Sunny, what are you doing out here?” Kate’s voice called out and I stopped, turning my head to follow it. I gasped loudly and lost my balance slightly, my eyes glued upon the animal my best friend was sitting on. “Sunny!”
I heard footsteps behind me vaguely but all I could see was the big chestnut Kate was sitting on and then my nightmare returned, hitting me with full force. Tears rolled down my cheeks and I started backing up, smacking into something warm. 
“Kate, get Lucian out of here now!” Maddie ordered and one of the chestnut horses in my vision trotted away. My Aunt then moved in front of me, although whoever was steadying me from behind was still there. “What are you doing out here?!”
“Urgent phone call,” I whispered, feeling my legs shake again. Bug’s screams filled my head then and I let go of everything, clasping my hands over my ears. I didn’t fall to the ground however, my body trembling against strong arms. I figured it was Aaron who was lowering me slowly to the ground and I curled up the best I could, rocking back and forth. 
“Make it go away, please,” I called faintly through my tears, clamping my eyes shut and hoping to escape it all.

I think I'll end it there for tonight :wink: Keep you all wanting more hehe!


----------



## Iluvjunior

awwww that was sad how she remembered bug like that. its good thought keep it coming!


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Iluvjunior said:


> awwww that was sad how she remembered bug like that. its good thought keep it coming!


Yeah it was :-(
Thank you, more now!
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle

[7.]
“Sunny, I think I ought to get you inside now.”
“Can I just sit for a moment longer? I don’t think I can stand,” I said softly and Aaron nodded.
“Wanna talk about it?” 
I glanced at the boy and shook my head. “Not really.”
“That was some panic attack,” he mentioned and I grimaced. “I mean, not that you’re not entitled to one.”
“It’s okay Aaron, you don’t have to feel sorry for me, you can go back to work if you like,” I suggested but made no attempt to shift away from his side, which I had been resting against for the last fifteen minutes. Aaron shot me an amused look and then shook his head.
“Yeah sure, I’ll leave you here shall I?”
“Sounds good, the gravel’s nice and cool and not so bad once your butt is numb.”
He chuckled. “Nice to see you can find some humour in all of this.”
“Well depressed and bitter Sunny didn’t make friends with you well,” I said and glanced up at the stable hand. He smiled warmly and nodded.
“We all have our demons to face. You’re just going through a lot right now.”
I groaned. “Wish I wasn’t.”
“Maddie said you were getting better, she was really proud of it actually.”
“She was?” I repeated and Aaron nodded. I smiled at the boy and he held my gaze, my eyes sinking in amongst his murky green depths.
“Sunny, I’m so sorry!” Kate cried as she came running over to us and I snapped out of my reverie, Aaron’s body becoming rigid against mine. “I didn’t know and-”
“Not your fault Kate.”
“You’re handling this well,” she observed and I shot her a look. 
“Sorry to disappoint.”
“No you’re not, I just, cos Lucian looks so much like, and you know, I’ll shut up now,” Kate stuttered and I swallowed roughly, trying to push everything out of my head. I glanced weakly at Aaron and he cleared his throat.
“Inside time?”
“Yes please,” I said thankfully, and allowed the brunette to shift from my side, Aaron getting to his feet and holding out his hands to help me up. I shakily stood up and Kate picked up my sticks, holding them out for me to take. I went to move my hands from Aaron’s but he gripped onto them.
“I think I’ll carry you inside Sun. Kate, can you take her crutches?”
I shook my head. “I can walk.”
“Don’t be stubborn Sunny; you’ve just had a big ordeal.”
“Kate’s right,” Aaron insisted and I was suddenly scooped into his arms. I shrieked and clamped my hands around his neck, my blue orbs widening in fright. I felt the vibrations of his laughter hit my arm and I grumbled in protest.
“You’re so going to pay for this Aaron,” I told him, and his laughter increased. “Put me down, I have a fear of falling, if you must know!”
“I won’t let you fall.”
I shook my head. “I’m heavy so there is a big chance your arms will give way and I’ll fall.”
“Clearly she’s not a risk taker,” Kate mentioned with a giggle.
“We can’t all be skinny like you,” I retorted and Kate rolled her eyes.
“Sunny, you and I are basically the same size.”
“You’re not heavy, lets leave it at that,” Aaron commented and I shrieked as his footing moved awkwardly. “I’m not dropping you Sun!”
“No more talking, you just focus on getting me inside in one piece.”
“Yes ma’am!” he joked and I let out a huff of air. I was glad to see the path to the house coming closer and my erratic breathing slowed, knowing I’d be sitting in a stationary position soon. Aaron carefully stepped over the sliding door rail and then headed for the couch, where he lowered me gently and propped my leg up. I thanked him and he took the spare seat beside me, Kate jumping onto an armchair and curling her legs up underneath herself.
“Do you want anything?” she asked a moment later and I shook my head. “Do you need any medication yet?”
“No, surprisingly I’m not in pain.”
“Well, that’s good,” Aaron said with a smile and I nodded. Maddie stepped into the living room then and let out a heavy breath.
“Mrs Cole needs me to head over to her farm. Shirley is out of town stuck with a difficult early foaling and the other vet’s away on holiday. She’s got someone coming from out of the district but they’re an hour away so I’m going to go help her,” she explained and we all nodded. Maddie smiled at me and then turned to the others. “Shibbi and Havana could do with some handling and don’t forget Scotch needs his medicated wash. I don’t know when I’ll be back but I’ll try to be home for the night feeds. Sunny, you alright now?”
“Yeah.”
Maddie came over and pecked my forehead. “Good. And thank you for coming out, Mrs Cole is so thankful for you and so am I.”
“Yep,” I said again and everyone started moving. After a few farewells I was left to myself in the silent house again and that’s when I let the emotions out, wild sobs sounding around the room.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

[8.]
The incident on Tuesday had been unspoken of in the next few days, as everyone went on with their daily business. I had wondered why no one had spoken to me about it, and it kind of frustrated me how much I was left to myself now. Everyone was getting along so well without me and the exclusion I felt fuelled me to take on the job offer Maddie had given me. I wasn’t exactly thrilled about it, but it meant they all had to talk to me more than before and that made the loneliness I was beginning to feel subside.
I had been working on making a more easily navigated system on Maddie’s computer about the farm all morning and had so far I had all the horse’s specific needs detailed in sections and the contact details of their owners. Maddie had been right; she only had six horses out of the sixteen on the farm as her own horses, the rest ranging from yearlings to mid teens with all kinds of experience. Some were only here for handling, like Havana, the part Haflinger yearling learning about leading, tying and desensitising. Then there were more difficult cases, and the typical green horses needing more experience. 
At first I had found it hard getting so involved. The words were difficult to type up, but as I progressed, it became easier to type, but harder to stop thinking of the horses. I wanted to know what they looked like, understand why they were here and run and hide all at the same time. It was killing me how my curiosity would push me to continue getting deeper into a world that I didn’t want to belong to anymore. 
As I got to one of the newer horses on the list, my curiosity flared up again at his case. All Maddie had jotted down was that he had been abused and rescued but was uncontrollable. He was now in Maddie’s care, the owner wanting nothing to do with him anymore. I wondered why the horse was so uncontrollable, and what had led to it turning like that. 
“I need a break,” I told myself as I had sat there for ten minutes pondering the situation and getting to my feet, I hobbled down the hallway to use the bathroom. When I returned, I went over to the kitchen for a drink, but an unusual noise made me stop in my tracks. I could hear something chewing erratically and looked around the house for the solution. It was then when I saw dirty tracks across the carpet and I gasped, slowly making my way into the kitchen. My jaw dropped and I was greeted with a small whinny, before the miniature pony went back to scoffing the fruit bowl, which was now on the floor. 
“What the... get out pony, get out!” I cried but the mischievous animal made no attempt to leave the house, even when I waved one of my sticks around. I sighed and went to walk off, only to hear tiny hooves walking towards me. “No! Go away!” I trembled and backed off, the little fluffy buckskin taking no heed to the frightened tone in my voice; instead it plodded over to my side and then rubbed into my good leg. I held my breath, hoping the pony would leave me alone quickly and I could hurry back to the computer. Again my unwelcomed visitor had alternative ideas. 
He snuffled my pocket quietly for a moment and then stretched his little head up to my hand. I gasped as his breath tickled the back of my hand and I couldn’t help but relax at the gentleness of the mini. His tongue then came out and licked my hand, causing me to giggle and snap it away. “Don’t be so silly, little pony.”
He nickered softly and I put my hand back on my stick, walking slowly to the office area. His little hooves thudded along the carpet behind me and I took a seat in my chair before returning my attention to the pony. 
“Run along, you’re going to be in so much trouble when they find you’re missing, you know.” He gave me a look and I smiled gently before retracting back into my shell. The warmth in his chocolate depths froze the blood in my veins and I began to tremble again, the little gelding nudging me softly before placing his head in my lap as soft and slowly as he could. I knew he was able to pick up on my vibes and was slightly astonished by how perceptive he was about my fear. A faint nicker sounded in his throat and all my barriers collapsed, my hand reaching out to rub his sweet face. The contact with the pony enveloped me in a nostalgic moment, and everything I loved about horses came flooding to the surface. I inhaled deeply into his mane and repeated it, satisfying my horsey smell needs. I then noticed the small hairless areas on the pony and frowned lightly, remembering one of the cases I had written up earlier.
“Scotch?” I asked slowly and the pony responded by nudging me a little harder and I laughed. “Aw well you do fit the cheeky pony role well don’t you? Sweet little man.” I patted his thick neck a couple of times and then lifted his head off my lap so I could look into his eyes. He watched me intelligently and allowed me to rest my head on his, my hands slipping into his long mane. The tears then fell onto him and he patiently waited until they stopped, nudging me lightly as I sniffled and lifted my head away. 
I blinked a couple of times as I saw my Aunt standing not far from us and blushed deeply. “Sorry, I was going to get him out, I mean he got into the fruit when I was in the loo and-”
“It’s alright Sunny; Scotch is notorious for taking himself for walks. He frequently comes inside and causes havoc. As long as you’re okay?”
“Yeah, I’m fine.”
Maddie smiled. “Come here cheeky pony,” she beckoned and Scotch glanced up at me, but made no attempt to move. My Aunt cocked her head to the side and then smiled. “Looks like you’ve made a new friend. Scotch isn’t one to like being petted after all the mistreatment he’s had.”
“But he’s been so soft with me,” I mentioned and the older woman’s smile grew.
“Maybe he knows what it’s like to be in pain too?”
I stared thoughtfully into the eyes of the small animal and nodded once. “Maybe.”
“I’ll put him in his halter Sunny, and then he’ll be out of your way.” I glanced at the little green halter on her shoulder and then back at Scotch.
“Oh, okay,” I replied reluctantly, my eyes not leaving those of my new friend. I petted his face and Scotch rubbed into me, his tongue coming out again cheekily. “Quit it you naughty pony!”
He let out a delighted squeal then pranced on his front feet, and we both laughed heartily. Maddie shared a look with me and then came over to us. I noticed the change in the pony’s attitude and frowned. “Come on mate.” 
He held his head away from her hands and swiftly moved it back and forth so my Aunt couldn’t slip the halter on his face. Before I thought it through, I took the halter from her hands and then gently reached for Scotch’s face. He stopped fussing and I slipped it over his little nose and did up the strap behind his pricked ears. 
“Good boy,” I murmured and petted his face, as Maddie clipped the lead onto his halter. “Bye little guy.”
Maddie tugged on the lead rope and the miniature reluctantly followed her outside the house. I watched the entrance for a few minutes and then turned back to the computer with a sigh, finishing off my work for the day.


----------



## Iluvjunior

that was really good scotch is sooo sweet why havent you ever taken a career as a writer your really good??


----------



## LeahKathleen

More please. Ha ha. :]


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Iluvjunior said:


> that was really good scotch is sooo sweet why havent you ever taken a career as a writer your really good??


Aw thanks.
I'd really love to be a published writer, its what I want to be, but I don't know exactly who to contact to get published lol.
I have so many fictions and ideas, I just have no idea where to go from here haha!
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle

LeahKathleen said:


> More please. Ha ha. :]


Lol, keen are we? 
x


----------



## LeahKathleen

Ha ha. It's funny. This story reminds me of being a kid and reading like an entire series of whichever horse books I had at the time in one night. I'm in college now (creative writing major at that) and I don't ever get to read anything for myself anymore and your story is reminding me why I decided to become a writer as a kid.

You are really very talented. :]


----------



## Iluvjunior

I agree with leahkathleen you have very good talent! IDK how old you are if your a kid then you should consider a career as a writer if not then you should get this published when your done.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

LeahKathleen said:


> Ha ha. It's funny. This story reminds me of being a kid and reading like an entire series of whichever horse books I had at the time in one night. I'm in college now (creative writing major at that) and I don't ever get to read anything for myself anymore and your story is reminding me why I decided to become a writer as a kid.
> 
> You are really very talented. :]


Dude, I guess this series is a lot related to the Heartland ones... which I uh, have like 4-5 books still on my shelf from... at my age too 
Oh goodness, I'm with you there... breaking my leg has had it's perks... I actually get to read for myself... this semester alone I had NINE stories to read.
the smallest was 90 pages long. Longest was well over 500 and the majority was around 300... needless to say, I didn't finish them all, then again I have had to cos of my injury. Still... SO GOOD to be able to pick up a book I've chosen to read... not a course related book!
Thank you, it means a lot for your compliment 
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Iluvjunior said:


> I agree with leahkathleen you have very good talent! IDK how old you are if your a kid then you should consider a career as a writer if not then you should get this published when your done.


 
Thank you!
I'm 22yrs old. Started writing when I was 13.... had a break and then started writing heavily again in 2006. Since then I've written plenty of stories of varying length for online readers... I'd love to write a novel, but I'm one of these people who does well with ideas that don't have to be like 300 pages long. 
I'd love to be published, but so far, I'm not getting far. I really ought to look into it.
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle

[9.]
I woke up earlier than usual the next day. I stretched my arms above my head and let out a yawn before flinging back my blankets. I felt fully rested and awake more than usual, and I realised I had slept dreamlessly for the first time in awhile. Swinging my legs over the side of the bed, I grabbed for my sticks and made my way across the room. When I opened the door I stepped out into madness.
“Aar—stop! Ugh you retard knock it off!”
“Say you’re sorry then Kate and I will!” 
I heard Kate squeal and frowned, making my way towards the bathroom. The door was wide open and inside was Kate jumping away from the towel Aaron was whipping towards her. It was then that I realised Aaron was only in his jeans and I blushed, banging into the wall behind me by accident. The loud pair stopped what they were doing, their faces filling with equal amounts of colour.
“Sorry, I uh, didn’t mean to walk in on you two.”
“Sunny, we’re not up to anything,” Kate stated and smacked Aaron’s arm that he’d folded over his chest. “This idiot here didn’t lock the bathroom door and I walked in on him, only to be tortured with his towel.”
“Next time be more careful then Katie,” he quipped and with a final whip of the towel, Aaron dropped it in the hamper and walked down the hallway to his room at the end. I raised my eyebrows at my red headed friend.
“Katie?”
“I’ve tried telling him how much I hate it, believe me,” she grumbled and then smiled at me. “Could you not sleep or something? It’s only seven-thirty. We’ve just finished the morning feeds and came inside to clean ourselves and eat our own brekkie. You’re normally never up before nine.”
“I had a good sleep actually. I felt like getting up and having breakfast with everyone and then getting into my work for the day.”
Kate hugged me unexpectedly. “Nice to see you settling in Sunny Bun.”
“Ugh, Katie please,” I said back but grinned at my best friend. She giggled and shut the bathroom door, and I shook my head once, before heading back off to my room. 

By ten-thirty I had finally finished with the horse file I’d created and moved on to entering all the invoices into the system. I noticed Maddie made a monthly expense on feeding supplies and wondered if I would need to order some more soon for her. I jotted it down on a small list I had made of questions to ask my Aunt and then placed the pen down, letting out a sigh. I was incredibly bored. 
Clicking out of the file, I went in search for the games section on the computer. Instead I ended up in Maddie’s picture gallery, and after looking around me, I opened the horse file. There had to be hundreds of photos in there, new and old and I clicked on the first, smiling lightly to myself. It was a picture of my Mum and sister on the farm many years ago, on top of their childhood ponies. I skipped through a few more shots of that period and settled into looking at all the horses she had helped along the way. About half an hour into my discovery, I jumped as I heard footsteps at the door and minimised the folder and spun around.
“Oh it’s just you,” I said and Aaron raised his hand to his chest.
“Just me?! I’ll remember that for next time when you need carrying around Sun.”
I rolled my eyes. “I didn’t mean it like that.”
“What were you up to? You seem jumpy,” he inquired, after gulping down some juice. I quickly opened my file and shook my head innocently.
“Just working on the invoices still.”
“Sure,” he retorted and winked at me. 
“I mean it.”
“Yep, that’s why you can’t keep eye contact with me Sun.”
“Oh please,” I rolled my eyes again as Aaron approached me. I sucked in a deep breath and the brunette reached out to pull gently on one of my golden curls before leaning over my shoulder. 
“You were in the pictures folder? Is that all?”
“I told you I wasn’t doing anything wrong,” I repeated, albeit more confident this time. Aaron shrugged away but I stopped him at the last minute, grabbing at his lower arm and inspecting his hands. “What have you been doing?”
“Yard work,” he said too quickly and snapped his hand away. “Which I have to get back to.”
“Wait, before you do, I need to ask you something,” I mentioned and Aaron stopped leaving the house.
“Shoot.”
“Uh, where is Scotch kept?”
“In the front stable block, why?”
I lowered my head back to my work and tried not to sound so eager. “I thought I might take him a carrot later.”
“I didn’t realise Maddie had brought him up to the house yesterday.”
“She didn’t. He came in here on his own, escaped his stall and got into the fruit bowl,” I explained but Aaron’s face creased up in confusion. “Didn’t Maddie tell you she found him in here with me?”
“Sunny, Maddie took him for a walk yesterday; he didn’t escape because I was working in the stables all day. She must have let him off or something.”
“Ah yeah, that must be it,” I replied distantly, my mind racing with the newfound information.
“Anyway, I’ll see you at lunch yeah? Looking forward to them ham rolls you make so well!”
“Sure,” I said with a wave and turned back to the screen. I replayed yesterday’s event through my mind, not seeing Maddie at all until Scotch had been in the house for a good twenty minutes. But she didn’t seem so fazed by the pony being inside either.
I smiled to myself, knowing my Aunt’s moves were more than just what they appeared on the surface to be.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

[10.]
“Thanks for a good lunch Sunny,” Maddie commented as she finished up and I nodded, smiling briefly at the relative.
“We ought to keep her on eh Maddie? Good food is hard to come by,” Aaron said and my Aunt shoved him playfully.
“We got by before the girls arrived,” she replied and the boy chuckled.
“Yeah, on the only things we were good at making. At least with Kate helping out, I’m not as tired so cooking at night is becoming less of a chore and more inventive.”
Kate beamed. “Well I’m glad we’re making farm life easier on you both, it sure is a pleasure being here and helping with the horses.”
“And the housework too is equally good to have done,” Maddie mentioned and smiled at me. “How are the invoices doing Sun?”
“I’m getting through most of them, I was just wondering if you want me to put in another order for next month’s feed? Oh and do you still need the two rugs you wrote down on a bit of paper ordered?”
Maddie exchanged a look with Aaron and then smiled. “You know what Aaron, I think you were right, we definitely can’t lose this one.”
“I’ll get onto those orders while Aaron and Kate do the dishes,” I mentioned coyly and got up, ignoring the half-hearted protests of my friends.

I’d had enough of working inside the house by two-forty and had decided to go out. I was slightly nervous at the idea of my adventure, I didn’t know how much I could face at once, but what I did know for sure was that I needed to see my new friend. I had found a surprising comfort in the mini and felt the urge to see him again. I had waited it out until I couldn’t handle it anymore, and after hopping over to the kitchen for a small carrot that I put in my pocket, I braced myself for the long walk to the stable blocks. 
Once outside I seemed to become happier, or maybe it was the sun shining down that warmed me up. Either way, I hopped down the pathway feeling my nerves dry out and my excitement settle in. I turned left at the fork in the path and navigated the gravel track, watching as the main stable block came into my view. I decided not to look to the right where Kate had been riding the last time I was out here, and when I reached the entrance, I turned, stepping inside and stopping in the doorway. 
I had forgotten how busy stables sounded. Clattering hooves and a couple of excited neighs filled my ears and then the familiar voices soon followed.
“Take Shibbi outside before he kicks us Kate. I don’t know what possessed you to put him in crossties in here anyway.”
“Sorry Mads, I guess I wasn’t thinking,” the girl replied and I listened to the frantic steps, realising they were coming in my direction. I didn’t have a chance to hop out quickly, and once the horse rounded the corner and saw me standing there, he shied, knocking Kate out of his way and came straight towards me. Something grabbed me quickly and I was yanked out of the way, the steel grey horse thundering out onto the yard. 
“You okay?” Aaron asked and I took a deep breath before nodding. “You know, we’ve gotta stop meeting like this.”
I smirked and let Aaron help me back up. “Whatever, bet it boosts your ego helping the damsel in distress.”
“I guess when you point it that way Sun,” he agreed cheekily and brushed off the hay from his jeans. “You’re just bloody lucky I’m in the right places at the right times, or you might’ve ended up in a bit of a state.”
“Thank you my knight in shining armour,” I gushed and Aaron rolled his eyes dramatically, although his smile never faded.
“Sunny is that you?” Maddie called out and came around the corner. “What are you doing out here?”
“I’m sorry for scaring the horse, I hope Kate doesn’t have too many troubles catching it,” I apologised and then smiled. “I’m here to see Scotch, if I’m allowed?”
Maddie shared a look with the brunette behind me and nodded. “Of course, in fact you could assist Aaron with his medicated wash. He always needs an extra pair of hands and I’m busy getting Ella ready for a jumping session.”
“Oh I dunno if I could stand-”
“Lucky he’s little, we sit on stools doing it,” Aaron intervened and left my side. “I’ll show you where the stools are kept so you can use them whenever.” 
I went to follow Aaron, except I stopped when I heard the latch of the stall door beside me rattle. I frowned and glanced over the side, finding my buckskin little friend. He cried out happily and my smile grew once more. I reached over to pet his outstretched face and laughed lightly. “How about I find out next time, before Scotch knocks the door down?”
“Good idea,” Aaron said with a laugh and disappeared down the aisle. I grabbed the halter down from the bars on the side of the stall and then unlatched the door. The little pony came trotting out before I could get in, but didn’t disappear, instead stood patiently in the aisle while I awkwardly haltered him. When Aaron returned and saw the buckskin on the end of the lead beside me, he did a double take.
“Either you’re keen and have excellent skills, or he really likes you.”
“As much as I’d love to say it was skills, it was all Scotch’s doing. He’s very patient.”
“Huh,” Aaron replied, sounding unconvinced and placed a stool next to me to sit down on. I watched as the little pony stiffened at Aaron’s closeness and came up with an idea.
“Do you think I could wash him myself?”
“God no, he’d bite and kick you, I can’t let you deal to that.”
I smiled at Scotch’s little face and then shook my head. “Trust me; just get me what I need.”


----------



## Iluvjunior

ohhhh its sooo good i bet sunny is gonna end up washing him


----------



## LeahKathleen

:] I like it.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Iluvjunior said:


> ohhhh its sooo good i bet sunny is gonna end up washing him


Aww I think you might be right!
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle

LeahKathleen said:


> :] I like it.


Thank you!
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle

[11.]
“I can’t believe it,” he breathed as I rubbed Scotch dry with a towel, feeling satisfied at doing a good job on the pony. Scotch nudged me lightly and I stopped to give him a bit of the carrot in my pocket, which he gobbled up happily. Aaron shook his head again. “What is your secret to all this?”
“I don’t know, he’s always like this with me.” I shrugged and I smirked as Aaron swore under his breath. “Jealous are we?”
“Actually, he’s all yours; you can deal to him if he’s not going to throw temper tantrums at you.”
I glanced up at my friend. “He’s that bad eh?”
“Yesterday when he had his wash he managed to nip my arm on the underside with the edges of his teeth,” Aaron said, lifting the simple blue tee up his tanned arm and showing me a bright purple bruise. I looked down at the pony resting his head on me again and then back at Aaron.
“Sounds like you’ll have one less horse to deal with then.”
“Can’t say I don’t like that idea,” Aaron admitted and then patted me on the back. “I better go help Kate in the yard, Shibbi is hard enough alone, let alone when he’s upset.”
“Alright,” I said, waving at the departing boy and returning my attention to the miniature. “You my friend have to start treating the others with respect, or I won’t be this affectionate to you.” I scratched his jaw lovingly and then got to my feet. “Okay time for you to go back into your stall buddy.”
Scotch arrogantly swung his head in a circle, but gave me enough room to get up. I grasped his lead on the side of the crutch and hopped the few steps to his open door, thankful that the pony understood and walked into it obediently and turned around so I could untangle him from the lead and take off his halter. After a final scratch, I left my friend and hobbled back outside. I went to head down the pathway again, but caught glimpse of the activities happening in the arena across from me. Chewing the side of my lip, I gave in and made my way to the edge of the arena, and sitting down on one of the wooden benches along the side. 
Maddie was in there, riding a big dappled grey around the outside at a canter and then turned it towards a row of fences. They weren’t incredibly high, but the series would encourage the horse to pick up its feet and keep its rhythm. The first jump was good; the horse didn’t have natural scope, but was tidy enough to make it over. By the third jump she was wavering and I frowned, watching as my expert Aunt helped the horse jump the final jump before bringing her back to a trot and patting it. 
She then spotted me and rode over. “I must say you’ve done a complete one-eighty on me Sunny,” she said breathlessly and I blushed lightly.
“She’s not a jumper, so why drill her?” I asked, and my Aunt stared at me for a moment. I cleared my throat nervously. “Sorry, I just, my opinion, sorry.”
“Don’t be, it’s nice to see you still know what you’re looking at Sunny,” she replied and I smiled weakly. “Ella was sent here by a big jumping farm down south. She’s a bred jumper, but doesn’t have the scope I’d expect with her bloodlines. Her owners have tried everything to get her to pick her feet up, and failing that, sent her here since I did a good job with Mojo, their show jumper they sent here last year.”
“You mean the Clarkson’s horse Mojo? The horse that’s doing the top circuit now?” I asked with eagerness and Maddie laughed. “Oh wow, you helped him?”
“He just needed to learn how to relax. Unlike Ella here, who could do with a bit of fire.”
I looked at the mare and smiled. “She’s got a powerful looking shoulder and backend, I quite like her.” 
“Oh it’s in there somewhere, but finding it is a problem. She’d rather plod all day if she could.”
I eyed the mare in a new light and stretched up to pet the end of her nose. She leant down to help me and I rubbed her muzzle happily. “She’s beautiful.”
“And you’re looking like horses aren’t so bad again.”
I dropped my hand and looked away. “They’re tolerable. Scotch is lovely anyways.”
“Yes, he’s very happy to have you as a play friend now.”
“I better go back inside now,” I mentioned and Maddie nodded. 
“It was nice seeing you outside today Sun, you’ll have to come out more often.”
“Daily apparently, Aaron’s lumped Scotch’s medicated washes onto me.”
Maddie smiled. “Good idea, he’s good for you.” She rode off then and I stood there wondering what she meant by her statement. Shaking my head, I let out a laugh and started my walk back to the house.

“Sunny!” Aaron called my name an hour later and I dropped my book I was reading.
“In here!” I yelled from my room and the boy soon found me, smiling brightly as he stepped in. He glanced around the bedroom briefly and then focussed back on me. 
“I need you to come with me.”
“What, why?” 
“Because, I’ve just finished making something for you and I need you to try it out.”
I frowned, but swung my legs over the edge of my bed. “What are you on about?”
“Just come on!” he replied excitedly, allowing me to hobble out into the living room. He was standing by the exit and beckoned me over, stepping outside himself. I followed him and blinked a couple of times, noticing the bushes lining the pathway had suddenly disappeared. 
“What’s going on?”
Aaron took a breath and then led me over to the edge of the pathway. “I knew how hard it was on you getting around outside on the gravel. Your Aunt asked me to come up with a solution and so I made you this.” 
I took in the newly concreted pathway adjoining to the one we were on and the wooden rails on either side of it. I then glanced at the brunette in wonder. “You did this for me?”
“Well, I just figured, with your Aunt saying you’d be needing to get out more, that this would help you out. You could wheel yourself down it or use your crutches, and when you start walking again, there are rails to help you.”
“I’m just... wow Aaron.” I looked back at him and he blushed lightly, rubbing the back of his neck again. “Thank you.”
“No worries, I mean it was the least I could do since you’re trying harder now.”
I smiled brightly and motioned for him to come closer. He didn’t hesitate and I lifted one of my arms out of the crutch, reaching out for him. He grabbed me and held me tightly, making my heart flutter in my chest. “Thank you Aaron,” I murmured into his shoulder and he pulled away then, giving me my crutch back and nodding at me. 
“Well we better get back in and washed up for dinner.”
“Yeah,” I said, glancing back at my new pathway and then happily following in Aaron inside.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

[12.] 
I decided the next morning I would try out my new path. Kate was still in the house when I was getting changed and I called her into my room, the red head sitting on the edge of my bed, doing up her half chaps.
“Two mornings in a row Sun, should we expect a third tomorrow?” she asked and I grinned.
“Depends on how I sleep I guess.”
“So I’m assuming your nightmare hasn’t been hanging around?” I shook my head. “That’s good; it’s nice seeing you out on the yard.”
“I’m sorry about Shibbi yesterday.”
Kate waved me off. “My fault, I didn’t think, I just came looking for help with him and took him inside where he flips out. I’m just glad Aaron rescued you in time.”
“What’s the deal with him anyways? The file on him is brief.”
“Shibbi was found chained to a tree on a dirt road not far from here. His last owner rescued him by sedating him and roping off a lane to a float. She had a huge heart but not enough experience to deal with him. So she went searching for someone who not only had experience with neglected horses, but also used natural methods. And she found your Aunt, sent him here and begged her to just take him. Maddie saw something in him, I don’t know what though, he’s nuts.”
“He’s hiding from something,” I stated and my best friend gave me a look.
“Hiding? Oh no, not Shibbi.”
“He’s using flight and fight techniques because if he doesn’t the chain’s going to come back. He’s not nasty; he just doesn’t know what else to do.”
Kate grinned at me. “You know, you sound so much like Maddie sometimes. No wonder you’re the best horseperson I know.”
“Yeah,” I said softly, glancing away. “I used to be.”

We headed outside not long after our chat, Kate deciding to help me with my new pathway. It didn’t go all the way to the stable, but it was close enough to allow me a safer journey, and cut out so much of the old walk. I reminded myself to thank Aaron when I saw him again. 
“Well, have fun with your little terror,” Kate called and went down the aisle of the main stable. I stopped by Scotch’s stall, smiling at the stool and bucket of brushes sitting next to the door. I set to work, opening the stall door and out came Scotch, greeting me vocally.
“And good morning to you too!” I said happily, and the mini rubbed his head into my good leg. “Alright, hold on, I’m just going to sit down first.” I did as I said, and then lavished the pony in love, smiling as he made little grunting noises, obviously enjoying covering me in his hair. “Oops, I haven’t haltered you yet boy,” I told him and he pranced on his front feet, making me laugh. I reached up for his halter and the gelding helped me put it on him, before I started brushing his fluffy coat, glad that although his sores were being washed daily, his coat didn’t feel too bad.
“Looks like love,” Aaron teased as he came around the corner and I looked up at him with a smile. “When’s the wedding guys?”
“Don’t listen to him Scotchy, he’s just jealous it’s not him I want to marry,” I told my little friend and pecked his face. Aaron gave me an amused look and walked into the stall next to mine.
“I’m so guttered,” he replied sullenly and then grinned. “How was your walk this morning? Kate said you did well.”
“Yeah, it took so much out of the usual trip, thanks heaps Aaron!”
“I’m glad to be of service. So, what are you doing today? It’s Saturday and we tend to do our chores early and then head out and do whatever when there’s no lessons.”
“Yeah, but apart from the trails, what else is there to do?”
Aaron grinned. “Well, Maddie is taking Kate up on the trails today and didn’t want you to be left alone, so I volunteered to stay behind.”
“Oh I’m so grateful,” I replied sarcastically, Aaron’s grin growing.
“I thought we could take a drive.”
“A drive?”
“Yeah, it’s a nice day out. We could have lunch here then I’ll take you to my favourite spot,” Aaron suggested and I thought it over. 
“Alright you’re on.”
“You have to do one thing before we go though.”

“No, I can’t Aaron seriously,” I complained, horrified at what he’d just suggested to me. “Are you nuts?”
“Sunny, I wouldn’t let you do anything you weren’t ready for.”
I glared at the brunette. “How do you know I’m ready for this?! I haven’t walked in _months_!”
“So let’s try now, I’ll be right here the whole time.”
“No, let’s do something else.”
Aaron shook his head. “Nope, you have no option here.”
“I do too, now move,” I said, poking him with my crutch. The boy yanked it off my arm and I gaped at him, frantically grabbing at the rail beside me. Aaron snatched the other and I almost fell, grabbing the other rail before I did. “Give them back!”
“I had to do it Sunny, now come on, walk.” 
“Give me back my crutches.”
“No,” he retorted, and I stopped glaring, hoping if I was sincere he’d return what I needed.
“Please give them back.”
“Not working, five steps are all it takes Sunny. And they have to be a good try, none of this hopping business.”
I stared at my friend for a moment. “Okay, jokes over Aaron.”
“I’m serious.” 
“I can’t walk Aaron!”
“Yes you can, now I’m going to help you take the first step.” He dropped my crutches away from my reach and then stepped in behind me. “Put your foot on the ground.” 
“You’re mad,” I replied but did as he asked. It felt so odd and I shook on the spot, wanting to lift my foot off the ground.
“Does it hurt?”
“Yes,” I said instantly and then thought it through. “Actually, no.”
“I want you to stay on that leg and move your left one forward,” he instructed, holding my sides. I took a shaky breath and lifted my left leg slightly, closing my eyes and wanting for the pain to set in. It ached but I didn’t fall, and so I shifted it forward, putting it down and lifting my bad leg in the same manner. “Good, you just walked Sunny, well done.”


----------



## Iluvjunior

that was good i liked it! i think she likes Aaron lol


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Iluvjunior said:


> that was good i liked it! i think she likes Aaron lol


Ya know, I think she likes him too :wink:
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle

[13.]
“I can’t believe I walked today!” I said happily, as Aaron and I ate lunch together. He grinned at me from across the table and nodded.
“Told you that you could do it.”
“I’m sorry I was a bit of a drama queen before trying though,” I said with a cringe and Aaron merely threw a grape at me. I gaped and threw it back, the brunette catching it in his mouth cleverly.
“You’re forgiven.”
“Good, so about this drive, how long have you had your licence?” I enquired and the boy smirked.
“I don’t need a licence.”
I frowned. “But you have one yeah?”
“To drive a car, I do. But who said we were doing that?” he mentioned coyly and I almost choked on the drink I had taken a sip of. 
“What are we driving then?!”
“You’ll soon see, now hurry up and finish your lunch or we’ll never get there in time.”

Twenty minutes later I was sitting on my stool by Scotch’s stall, watching as Aaron harnessed up a dun mare. She stood patiently out on the yard with her gear on, Aaron’ tightening the straps that hooked the gig onto his horse. She was finally ready and Aaron gave me a smile. 
“Alright, time to go Sun.”
“Okay.” I leaned over the stall door and petted Scotch’s head. “Pray we come back in one piece boy.”
“Very funny,” Aaron said dryly and I took his hand, trying to hop into the gig unsuccessfully. Aaron rolled his eyes and hoisted me up, making sure I was sitting before he climbed up. Taking up the reins, Aaron urged the mare on and we started off at a walk down the yard’s drive. 
“So where are we going?” I asked as Aaron turned onto the road and headed towards the river bridge. He gave me a look but didn’t reply, concentrating on driving the mare. She broke into a trot easily and I grabbed the side of the gig, Aaron laughing at my reaction. I slapped his arm playfully, but let go, trusting the horse and my friend. Just before the bridge, Aaron directed the horse and gig onto a dirt track, and dropped the reins. He glanced at me and smiled, the dun mare still trotting along in content. 
“Are you mad?!” I screamed, but he laughed heartily.
“Zara will take care of us, don’t worry. I put my life in her trust every day.”
“Yes but what if she canters?!”
He shrugged, unfazed. “So, let her, we’ll get there quicker.”
“You lazy idiot!” I cried, reaching for the reins and keeping them as even as I could. Aaron’s laughter stopped and I felt eyes upon my face.
“Ask her.”
“To do what?!”
“To canter,” he replied, closing his eyes and leaning back against the seat. I darted my horrified focus between his face and the track and then squared my jaw.
“Fine,” I muttered and clicked at the mare to pick up her pace. Her smooth canter rocked the gig as it rolled faster down the track, and I focussed on keeping the weight in both my hands even. I noticed the ford in the track and slowed Zara back, halting her neatly before the water crossing.
“Drive her through it,” Aaron instructed and I glanced at the boy. “She’s done it a million times Sun, she can do this in her sleep, trust her a little.”
I took a breath and clicked the mare on, Zara steadily taking us through the water. She trotted out of it and continued along the track, coming over several other crossings like before. I let her do them at her own pace and it was close to an hour into the drive when we could go no further. Aaron sat up and smiled at me. 
“We’re here.”
“Wow,” I breathed, soaking in the waterfall in front of us. “How did you find this place?”
“I’ve lived at your Aunt’s for two years now, she showed me the end of the track, and one day I followed it to here. I like it here, it’s peaceful. I feel like I’m away from reality.”
“So why did you bring me here?”
“Because I was hoping that since we’re away from reality, we could talk.” Aaron helped me out of the gig and we sat down by the waterfall’s edge.
“Okay, what about?” I hedged and Aaron smiled warmly. 
“How about you tell me about what happened to make you so frightened of horses?”
I nodded lightly. “Only if you tell me why you’re not out on the circuit anymore, Aaron Johnson.”
“You figured out who I was.”
“I had a little help from Maddie’s picture gallery.”
“Impressive.” He smiled and then nodded. “Alright you have a deal.”
“So who goes first?” I wondered and Aaron shrugged. 
“I guess I could. Mine will probably be shorter.”
“Alright, so how did you end up at my Aunts?”
“How much do you know of my career Sunny?”
“To be honest, not much.” I blushed and Aaron laughed.
“Well for the first sixteen years of my life I grew up on the Clarkson jumper’s property. My Dad was the manager and so of course I learnt how to ride. The thing they didn’t count on was how well I could ride. By age eight, I was out competing higher than most my age, and doing well. I was entered in everything, and normally won a top placing. I rode all the right horses, knew all the right people and was the Clarkson’s golden ticket.”
“But something happened?”
Aaron nodded. “Zara’s dam got in with the coloured’s stallion next door. She was meant to be in foal with the Clarkson’s top stallion Legend that season. When Zara was born, and wasn’t some flashy, chrome offspring like all the rest her dam had, they wanted to kill her.”
“You stopped that from happening,” I said, gesturing at the living animal. “But they kicked you out?”
“Not exactly. I began to see what they were like. They didn’t care about the horses; they cared about numbers, winnings, prestige. My little, funny coloured foal was a disgrace to them. I wondered then what they thought of me. Did they care about me, or what I could give them? It broke my Dad’s heart when I told him I was quitting the circuit. I said I’d help train the horses and someone else could ride them, but they weren’t exactly thrilled with me throwing away my talent. So I left.”
“And how did you find Maddie?”
Aaron picked up a pebble and threw it into the pool. “She found me. I was working at the Masterton stables down the road, for a family friend, but I couldn’t deal with the way they trained. Maddie got me in here, and I haven’t felt the need to be anywhere since. Not even the best prizes on the circuit could entice me now. I love the connection I have with the horses, and helping them here.”
“Now,” he said after a moment’s silence and smiled at me. “It’s your turn.”


----------



## ohmyitschelle

[14.]
I swallowed roughly, and gazed out into the water. “What do you want to know?”
“How this happened,” he pointed to my leg.
“Surely you know how I fell off.”
“I’ve heard one version of it; I’d like to hear yours though.” I glanced at Aaron and he stared at me, encouraging me to talk.
“Kate and I used to work at a stables in between uni. We’d teach in return for riding and we each had our favourite horses. One day we decided we’d go for a trail ride. It used to take a lot to get me out of the arena; I was more interested in training than having fun on a trail. But I trusted my horse so much that I went along with it, and soon we were cantering down the track Kate enjoyed so much. I had to admit we were having fun.”
I stopped for a moment, closing my eyes as the tears threatened to fall. “It started to get late and Kate said we ought to turn back. So we did. We were laughing and playfully racing each other, when I heard a motor. There was a dirt bike weaving in and out of the trees, going too fast and I tried to pull B-bug up but he didn’t want to be left behind. He reared and I managed to stay on, but he took off as soon as he landed, his feet slipping on the damp dirt in his scurry. The biker saw us at the last minute and tried to stop, b-but he couldn’t.” 
“Sunny?” he whispered, breaking me away from the visions in my head, Bug’s screams forcing the tears out of my eyes.
“Bug reared at the bike. I toppled off as it hit him and hit my head. I don’t remember much, just his screams filling the air and they haunt me every day. Kate told me that he landed on top of my leg and that’s how I broke it. He died protecting me and I lost one of my best friend’s that day.”
“I’m sorry,” he said sincerely and I sniffled, pushing the tears away. “When did it happen?”
“Five and a half months ago.”
“Sunny, why did you give up?”
I glanced down at the ground. “I don’t know anymore. I felt like everything in my life had been stolen so I didn’t know what to do. I had no fire left in me, no desire to live. I don’t think I did live, until Kate and Mum sent me here.”
“You make it sound like hell.”
“I thought it was.” I smiled at the boy and he grinned crookedly. “But Maddie has really changed things for me. Everything she does, she does for a reason.”
“I didn’t know when you’d pick up on that, you came through quicker than I thought you would though,” he mentioned and nudged my side. “It was hard to leave you so isolated, me and Kate fought Maddie about it for days.”
“I didn’t realise,” I replied with a smile and we fell into a comfortable silence. “So we both know more than we set out for. Should we head back now?”
“No. There’s one more thing we’re doing today.”

“Okay, I humoured you when you made me walk this morning, but I am not doing this.”
“Sunny, what is stopping you?” Aaron asked as he unhitched Zara from the gig. 
“Talking about it helped, and I’m doing more around the horses, but I don’t want to ride again. I can’t.”
He stopped what he was doing and looked at me. “Can’t is something you said about walking this morning.”
“One miracle in a day then.”
“Don’t you trust me?”
“Of course I do, but it isn’t about that. I don’t want to ride again.”
“Bull. You’re still a horseperson and always will be.”
“You can’t force me to do this Aaron, you have no crutches to take away from me, and I can’t see you holding Zara and hoisting me up at the same time.”
“Who said anything about doing this on land?” he questioned, and took off his top. I didn’t know what shocked me more, seeing him half naked or the confusing sentence. 
“What?” I said dumbly and Aaron grinned. 
“I want you to take off your bandages.” I looked down at my leg and then shook my head. “Come on Sunny! Don’t you want to see how much life you have left? You can do this, I believe you can.”
“I...” I stared at the brunette for awhile and then nodded, reaching down to undo the bandaging. Aaron watched on intently and the moment felt incredibly intense, in our little foreign paradise. I took them off and grabbed the side of the gig, gripping onto it and slowly making my way to the edge. Aaron smiled and clicked at Zara, sending her into the water. It was deep, only the top of her back, neck and head were exposed and I almost backed out then. But something in Aaron’s eyes inspired me to continue, and the boy dove into the water, showing how unflappable his mare was. He resurfaced and swam to the side of the pool, not even holding onto his mare.
“Okay, now reach out for her back. I’m going to hold your waist so there’s not a heap of strain on that leg.” I sucked in a ragged breath and then leant towards the mare, my arms trembling as I tangled my hands in her mane. “Good, now-”
“I can’t do this Aaron.”
“You’re almost there, you _are_ doing it,” he encouraged. “Now, I’m going to lift you and you’re going to swing your leg. You can do this.” 
I tried to move my leg and swing it but I smacked against Zara instead. “I’m going to hurt her or myself.”
“She’s fine, come on almost there.” I grunted and pulled myself onto the back of the mare, gasping at the coldness of the water on my legs. And then I realised where I was. “You did it!”
“Don’t you dare let her move!” I cried, gripping her mane harder and my legs couldn’t relax. My breathing got heavier and then Aaron’s laughter met my ears. I glanced at him and glared. “This isn’t a time to laugh!”
“You’re up on a horse Sunny, she’s half asleep and she hasn’t moved an inch. Look at you, panicking and she still hasn’t moved. Relax, take a few deep breaths and enjoy the freedom. How many people get to sit on a horse in a pool at the bottom of a waterfall?!”
I glanced around me and then down at the horse I was sitting on. Despite the grip my hands had on her mane, I was sitting deep upon her back, my body naturally moulding to her shape. I slowly let go of her mane and petted her neck. “She is one of a kind.”
“I knew you’d warm up to her eventually.”


----------



## LeahKathleen

I want a boy to put me on a horse and drive her into a pool at the bottom of a waterfall. O.O No fair!


----------



## ohmyitschelle

LeahKathleen said:


> I want a boy to put me on a horse and drive her into a pool at the bottom of a waterfall. O.O No fair!


Dude, I think all of us wouldn't mind that :wink:
x


----------



## Iluvjunior

lol i know right! thats good!


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Iluvjunior said:


> lol i know right! thats good!


Thank you!
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle

I apologise for the lack of updates, I thought I had already done it lol.

[15.]
“Alright, do you trust me?” Aaron asked and I rolled my eyes.
“I think I’m getting sick of hearing you say that today.” He leapt onto the back of his mare behind me and my eyes widened quickly. “What are you doing?!”
“You’ve spent twenty minutes with me leading you around on Zara in the pool. We’ve gotta get home.”
“So help me off in the water.”
“You’re fully clothed Sunny, and I’m not putting up with you complaining on the way back.”
“What are you going to—no don’t you dare ask her out of here, we’ve not got any gear on her!” I exclaimed and Aaron merely laughed, doing exactly what I didn’t want him to do. I clamped my eyes shut and fumbled to find a thick amount of mane whilst Zara ascended back onto land. She walked slowly and I half peeped through my eyelids, Aaron clicking at the mare. She broke into a trot and I screamed, but I didn’t move from her back at all. Aaron wrapped and arm around my waist, pulling me towards his body and we moved towards the gig, the mare slowing down and then coming to a halt. 
“You okay?” he asked into my ear and I glanced back at the boy, water droplets falling from his face. I couldn’t answer him, feeling overwhelmed with emotion and confusing thoughts. His eyes seemed to mirror my own and he reluctantly let go of me, slipping down from the mare’s back and then holding out his arms for me. I slid down into his embrace and he lowered me to the ground, sitting me on a nearby rock. He worked silently on putting Zara back in her harness, taking looks in my direction every few minutes. 
Without a word, he came over and lifted me into his arms, placing me up in the gig and chucked my bandages in there too. Hopping up, Aaron asked his mare forward, driving us back to reality.

“Where did you go, tell me all about it!” Kate exclaimed as I hobbled down the hallway towards my room. I had left Aaron at the stables, wanting to put on some warmer clothes. Everything was awkward on the way home and I was confused at where all these feelings and awareness for Aaron came from. 
“What did you say?” I asked as I sat down on my bed and Kate glanced at me with concern.
“Is everything okay?”
“Fine.”
“So where did you and Aaron go? He told me he was taking you for a drive in the gig, you lucky cow! I would have killed to go with you, but I had an amazing ride with your Aunt so-”
“Kate, you’re babbling,” I stated with a small smile. “We went down a track by the river and just talked for awhile. Then I got on Zara and then we came home and-”
“You got on Zara?!” Kate exclaimed and bounced up and down on the spot. “You rode a horse!”
“Calm yourself, it wasn’t a big deal,” I lied, although I wasn’t able to feel the freedom and exhilaration from before at the waterfall. I was too confused.
“Not a _big_ deal?! Sunny, you rode again after all this time, why aren’t you bouncing around happily?!”
“It just happened; it’s not something I’m going to be doing all the time. I can barely walk; I’m focussing on that first.”
Kate’s eyes almost popped out of her head. “Walking?! You’re walking?!”
“It was the condition of the drive; I had to walk for Aaron first.”
“Wow, that boy is truly magic. I’m going to have to find a creative way to thank him for helping you! I’ll let you get changed; I’m going to go tell Maddie your good news!”
The excited girl departed my room, and I let out a heavy breath, staring at the wall in front of me, hoping for the answers I needed. Instead my wet clothing reminded me of the need to change.
Answers would just have to wait.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

[16.]
Aaron avoided me for the rest of the day and I found myself restless, unable to sleep at all that night. I tossed and turned but still my mind wouldn’t shut down and by one in the morning, I got up, putting my dressing gown on and hobbling towards the door. I felt the cold upon my newly bare leg and smiled lightly, trying to walk on my leg, rather than hop. 
“Where are you off to?”
“Aunt Maddie!” I cried as quietly as I could. “You frightened me.”
“I don’t normally find you up this late.”
“I can’t sleep tonight.”
Maddie patted the seat on the couch beside her and I walked over. “You look like you’re moving better.”
“Aaron’s been helping me.”
“So Kate tells me. Aaron’s been very dedicated to your recovery.”
“I’m thankful for his help,” I agreed and let out a sigh.
“You’re restless and confused,” Maddie observed and I gave her an incredulous look. “Sunny, you remind me of myself so much, I find you easy to read.”
“I forget that,” I mentioned and she smiled. “I had a weird day with Aaron.”
“I figured this might happen,” she said thoughtfully and I frowned. “How do you feel about it all?”
“That’s just it, until our afternoon together; I just thought he had been blessed with good looks. But after the waterfall and-”
“Magical place that waterfall,” Maddie murmured and I sighed again.
“You’re not helping.”
“I’m sorry, what do you want me to do? Tell you to go for it? Tell you not to get involved with my best stable hand in fear of this ending badly? Only you can make the choice and I will support either one. You’re smart Sunny, and I’d be lying if I said I didn’t think he was good for you. Look at you, you’re walking and you rode a horse. You’ve had more progress in less than two weeks than in five months.”
“Wow, it feels like I’ve been here longer.”
“This place has that kind of feeling.” Maddie leaned in to hug me. “I think you should do whatever makes you happy. But you’ve got to think of a few things. Like how long you plan on staying for one. Kate will have to return to uni when it starts back up soon. And how much you want to be here, for the property, I wasn’t lying when I said we could do with you Sunny.”
“Really?”
“Sunny, if anything your injury was a blessing in disguise. It’s grounded you; it’s made you aware of things you weren’t before. It’s brought compassion into your life. You relate to animals better, and you’ve always been a talented person in the saddle. I could teach you so much more than just riding though. You have my insight yet it could be expanded. But don’t let me sit here and convince you of a life that may not suit you. University was something you were doing so well at too.”
“You know Aunt Maddie; you haven’t helped my thought progress slow down whatsoever.”
Maddie grinned. “Sorry hun. You need to sleep though, so come on back to bed, I’ll see you early in the morning.”
“Hah, if I can finally fall asleep.”

Sunday greeted us with rain. I looked outside at the bleak atmosphere and sighed, wondering what I could get up to with the weather being so miserable. Climbing out of bed, I walked slowly to my door, and stepped out into the hallway. The phone went off then, and finding no one else inside, I went off to retrieve it.
“Sunny?!”
“Mum!” I replied enthusiastically and made my way to the couch. “How are you?”
“Missing my baby girl like crazy. You sound better.”
“I am,” I admitted and smiled. “I like it here.”
“Aw, do you really? I thought with all those horses you’d be dying to come back home.”
“I miss home too,” I told her, feeling a pang of homesickness in my chest. “I miss you lots.”
“I can’t wait for you to come home. I’ve found you a new physiotherapist that can help you learn to walk again and-”
“I’m walking now Mum,” I cut in and heard the woman gasp. “Well I only started yesterday but it doesn’t hurt. I’m using my crutches to support myself.”
“That’s great darling! Your Aunt was right; she could help you get started. But when you get home we’ll really get you going. And then you can return to uni and get back on with life again.”
“Uh yeah, I guess.”
“Oh darling, not long to go now, it’s only a week until you’re home.”
“Wow, so close,” I murmured, letting out a breath.
“Are you okay Sunny?” Mum questioned softly. “You don’t sound happy. Oh I knew you were going to hate it there.”
“I don’t hate it here, Mum I just told you I like it. Look I have to go, I’ve got to get on with some things, but I’ll see you soon.”
“Alright darling, I love you.”
“You too Mum,” I said and fare-welled her before hanging up the phone. Sitting there quietly for a moment, I thought over the whole situation and sighed.
“I guess I know what I have to do now,” I whispered, although finding no satisfaction out of my decision.


----------



## Iluvjunior

hmmmmm i wonder if she'll go home or stay here


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Iluvjunior said:


> hmmmmm i wonder if she'll go home or stay here


Well, lets find out!
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle

[17.]
“Sunny, get dressed!” Kate ordered happily as she stood in my doorway later that day. I had retired back to bed after Mum’s call, not feeling all that well. I looked up at my friend and shook my head. “But we’re going out.”
“Have fun then, I’m going to stay here.”
“Aaron wants to take us out for dinner at the pub to celebrate all your progress,” Kate explained and I perked up slightly at the mentioning of the boy’s name. I then remembered how he was still avoiding me and my smile diminished.
“Go without me.”
“How do you propose we celebrate without the reason to?! You silly goose!”
I waved her off dismissively. “I’m sure you’ll cope.”
“We’re all going; even your Aunt is, so come on!”
“Seriously Kate, I just don’t feel like going,” I persisted and the red head finally picked up on my depression. 
“What’s wrong?”
“Nothing much, I just don’t feel well,” I lied.
“Bollocks. What’s happened to take away the happiness Sun?”
“It’s raining and in case you can’t tell, the sun can’t shine well in this kind of weather.”
“Har har,” Kate replied mockingly. “We don’t have much time left here Sun; we need to live it up as much as we can.”
“I feel like doing the complete opposite,” I admitted with a sigh. “Mum rung this morning.”
“Oh she did? What she have to say?”
“She’s excited to have me coming home next weekend.”
Kate nodded softly. “But you don’t want to go.”
“I don’t really know what I want.”
“Sunny, you’re doing so well here, if you don’t want to leave, don’t. I know it’ll make a couple of people very happy.” I glanced at my best friend and she chuckled. “I’m not blind; I know how he feels about you.”
“Well, he shouldn’t, this isn’t my home.”
Kate placed her hand over mine and rubbed it. “It could be. Now come on, let’s go out and have one good night of fun.”
Chertsey’s pub was bustling with activity when we came through the doors, shaking off the droplets of rain that had pelted down at us on our dash inside. Of course I was the wettest, having to take it slower than usual in case my crutches had difficulty gripping. I rubbed the ends dry on the mat at the door and then followed the others to a table on the right, taking a seat next to my Aunt.
“So what are we all going to have?” Kate asked eagerly, and picked up a menu.
“I think a round of drinks is in order first,” Maddie mentioned and I smiled. “Four beers?”
“The girls won’t drink beer will they?” Aaron asked and Kate shook her head.
“You underestimate us.”
“Well, then four beers it is, I’ll go get them,” Aaron said and got up, heading over to the bar. Kate started dancing in her chair and I laughed at my energetic friend. Maddie smiled and excused herself from the table. 
“I’ve just spotted Josh over the far side; I need to talk to him about a couple of horses needing their feet done.”
“It’s not all work and no play Maddie!” Kate called after her but I waved her off.
“Maddie doesn’t know any better.” I watched as Kate eyed a black haired boy nearby and I smirked. “And nor do you.”
“Hey! I’m allowed to take in the scenery,” she quipped and we laughed together.
“You were right; it was a good idea to come out tonight.”
“I told you so,” Kate smugly replied and I rolled my eyes at her. “Wahey here come the drinks!”
Aaron chuckled as he placed the tray down and handed a bottle to Kate. “I can tell this is going to be an interesting night.”

And it was. We had eaten dinner together, and then split up, Aaron going over to the guy Kate had been eyeing up and chatting with him for awhile. Maddie had disappeared off with Josh somewhere, leaving Kate I at the table. Kate was getting antsy and wanting to dance, I could tell by the way she was never still in her seat. After an hour of light conversation with her, I shoved the girl away.
“Just go and ask him to dance with you!”
“No, I’m fine and you’ll be alone then.”
I rolled my eyes. “I’m a big girl, I can look after myself, now go!”
“Oh alright, one dance!” Her bluey-grey eyes lit up and she gave me a quick hug. “I’ll be back shortly.”
“Have fun!” I yelled after her and watched amusedly as she bounded up to our friend and his companion. She said a few words to the dark haired boy and he nodded, taking her hand and leaving Aaron behind. He swung around and we shared a smile, the brunette approaching the table.
“It seems you and I have been departed for better company.”
“Well, I can’t blame your friend for doing that,” I cheekily retorted and Aaron grinned at me.
“So how about we join them?”
“Nah, I’m good here.”
Aaron gave me a look. “I’m not and since Kate stole Matt away, you’re all I’ve got now.”
“Gee, I feel so good.”
“Come on Sunny, one dance.”
I pointed at my leg. “I thought I told you I was taking this slow.”
“I’ve already thought a way around that.”
“I should have guessed,” I replied and held out my hand to Aaron. He pulled me gently towards him and we slowly made our way to the dance floor. I turned to face him and smirked. “Now what?”
He hoisted me up so my feet were on his boots and smiled. “Told you I have a plan for everything.”
“Know it all,” I replied but my smile soon faded, the intensity from the waterfall returning. We stared into one another’s eyes, getting lost in our own little world.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

[18.]
We returned to the farm much later that night, Kate and Maddie opting to get out by the house, the pair laughing about something as they made their way inside. I sat next to Aaron in his truck, as he continued driving to the stables, where he normally parked his vehicle. He cut the engine and pulled the keys out of the ignition, hopping out into the cool air. The rain had thankfully stopped and I opened my door, grabbing my crutches and got out of the truck slowly. Aaron shut the door behind me and we started walking. 
“I’m going to go and annoy Scotch before I go to the house,” I said and Aaron smiled. “I’ve gotta give him a lot of love before I go, and hope that he’ll start behaving well for you lot.”
“You already bored of this place eh?”
I shook my head. “No, what gives you that idea?”
“You’ve said to me about going home several times tonight.”
“I got a phone call from Mum this morning, she can’t wait to have me back home,” I replied softly, stepping inside the stables and over to Scotch’s stall. His head was drooping between his thick, short legs and I smiled, leaning against his door. 
“Ah, so you’re homesick.”
“A little, I hadn’t really thought of it until the phone call.” Aaron came over to my side, but didn’t make eye contact. “Are you alright?”
“You see, I thought if I helped you find yourself again, if I gave you options, you might begin to like it here.”
I frowned. “But I do, very much so.”
“Not enough to keep you here though,” he mentioned softly, his jade eyes finally connecting with mine. 
“You knew I was only here for a month.”
“Sunny, if you don’t like me, tell me now and I’ll back off right away. But you have to mean it. Because I, I felt something right from the beginning and I couldn’t help falling for you,” Aaron announced, taking one of my trembling hands in his. “And I’m sure you feel it too.”
“It doesn’t matter how I feel, this isn’t my home,” I replied shakily and Aaron shook his head.
“It could be.”
I gazed into his eyes for a moment and searched them, finding nothing but desire for me. I swallowed roughly as the tears began to build behind my eyes. “The waterfall is your escape from reality. The farm is mine. One day I have to go back.”
“You think none of this is real?” Aaron inquired roughly, blinking a couple of times.
“I know it is, but I know it won’t last. Maddie can’t lose you, and if things went-”
“You always managed to find a negative Sunny Moore.”
I glared hard at the boy and stepped away from him. “Yeah well not all of us can go through life dreaming. Not all of us are blessed with an easy ride.”
“Oh yeah cos my life has been a complete free ride, I haven’t had to work for anything like you Sunny,” he stated sarcastically and I narrowed my eyes.
“You chose to leave what you had; I didn’t choose to have everything taken from me!”
Aaron moved closer to me and I backed into Scotch’s door. He trapped me in and I could feel his hot breath hit my face. “Stop your attention seeking talk, accidents happen. You’re learning to move on from that!”
“And I’m a stronger person now,” I agreed, dropping my crutches and placing my hands on his chest. “I was sent here to get better, I am now, and it’s time to go home.”
“Just like that,” he said and I nodded. “Yeah right.”
“In time it will be fine,” I commented weakly and Aaron laughed. “Don’t mock me; you wanted me to get better.”
“You have a choice now Sunny. You can choose to go back home, have specialised treatment and go back to university to get some fancy degree.” He stopped and stared right into my eyes. I felt my breathing cease at the electric gaze and my heart began to beat faster. “Or you could let the country heal your mind and body.”
With that his lips came crashing down onto mine and I surrendered, my arms coiling around his neck and my fingers tangled in his wavy hair. I opened my mouth and his tongue snaked inside, entwining with mine hungrily. I had never felt an explosion of passion as overwhelming as this, Aaron’s strong arms capturing me against his chest, holding me there as my body started to turn to jelly from the emotions swirling through my head. We pulled away breathlessly and I buried my head against his chest, trying to regulate my breathing.

*cont.*


----------



## ohmyitschelle

“I can’t lose you Sunny,” he murmured and I sighed, kissing the exposed skin where his top button was undone. 
“I don’t want to leave, but I worry that I have to.”
“You’re an adult, you can do whatever you want,” he reminded and I lifted my head up so I could look into his lust filled eyes. I smiled weakly. 
“We should go inside now; we’ve probably woken up all the horses with our argument.”
Aaron kissed my forehead and peered over my shoulder. “Well, I know at least one pony is awake.”
“Figures,” I said as I spun around and smiled down at the buckskin behind his door. “He was probably going to attack you if you upset me anymore.”
“I wouldn’t put it passed him, although he was in on my plan,” Aaron mentioned and I glanced over my shoulder at him.
“What?”
“I figured if you didn’t want to give me a chance, I’d play the Scotch card. You’re too in love with him to leave us all behind.”
I gasped and hit the brunette’s shoulder playfully. “You’re cruel Aaron Johnson.”
“But you love it,” he responded, kissing my lips passionately and then glancing down at the pony. “Sorry mate, looks like the wedding’s off.”
“Shut up you tool,” I said with laughter in my voice, motioning for my dropped crutches and we hobbled back out into the night, heading for the house.


----------



## Iluvjunior

awww that was soo sweet this is soooo good when your done you should publish it i would so get it


----------



## farmpony84

so far so good... it's funny cus I can almost tell what kind of mood you were in the day you were typing!


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Iluvjunior said:


> awww that was soo sweet this is soooo good when your done you should publish it i would so get it


Thanks! 
Aw well theres only two more chaps left to this first story. I haven't written enough on the next one to start posting it... I only have 6 chaps lol.
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle

farmpony84 said:


> so far so good... it's funny cus I can almost tell what kind of mood you were in the day you were typing!


Ooh thank you!
Another reader 
I wrote most of this in one day... our net was out so I made good use of my time that day haha!
Enlighten me hun, what mood is that? :lol:
x


----------



## farmpony84

In the beginning (or near it) when you were the house-maid! LOL!


----------



## ohmyitschelle

farmpony84 said:


> In the beginning (or near it) when you were the house-maid! LOL!


 
LOL!
I'm currently good for disappearing under recently washed clothing, and washing dishes here... can ya tell I'm a tad over it?! :lol:
x


----------



## farmpony84

LOL...You probably arent' quite the invalid you were a month ago by now I would imagine you are pretty mobile huh?


----------



## ohmyitschelle

farmpony84 said:


> LOL...You probably arent' quite the invalid you were a month ago by now I would imagine you are pretty mobile huh?


Lol, no I admit I'm able to get around better, but I still use crutches, cannot weight bear, and use a wheelchair if out for a long period of time, ie to go to the mall. I can get around the house on my crutches, and put myself to bed now... lol.
I'm getting a trolley soon so I can push things around while I hop... cannot wait!
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Alright last two chaps today!

[19.]
Explaining to my Mum about staying at Silver Creek Farm prevented me from having a good sleep. I didn’t know how I was going to get around it, she sounded so keen to have me home and I felt like I was letting her down on some level. But Aaron had captured my heart completely and I was set on one thing – I couldn’t leave the farm now, not when I needed it the most. I figured he was right; Scotch wouldn’t cope without me anyway. 
I spent the next morning trying to come up with the perfect speech to tell my Mum and was so involved in the pretend conversation going on in my head that I didn’t hear the knock on my door. I jumped when I noticed someone was in my room and Maddie smiled warmly, coming to sit on the end of my bed.
“I have an incredibly happy stable hand this morning and wondered if you had anything to do with it,” she commented, looking around my room and then at me. She smiled and I sat up, nodding my head lightly.
“He convinced me that the farm needs an office person.”
“Ah, the persuasion tactic, I must thank him for that.”
We smiled at each other and then I sighed. “I’m trying to come up with what to tell Mum.”
“She’s not going to take well to me stealing you.”
“I’m worried about it,” I admitted and my Aunt came to sit closer to me, brushing my golden curls away from my face. 
“We’ll work something out Sunny.”
“Do you think I’m making the right decision by you? I mean, you did say you were worried if me and Aaron did become closer.”
“I’m human too Sunny,” Maddie replied, smiling brightly. “I know how it feels to like a man, maybe even love him. I don’t want you to miss out on something special. As for the farm, we do need you. Kate told me your thoughts about Shibbi. I’d like you to help me with him, when you’re ready.”
“Really?” I asked, and surprised myself with my enthusiasm.
“I wouldn’t offer it otherwise,” she replied and I nodded. “There’s just one more person you’re forgetting about in this equation.”
“Kate,” I said, nodding my head. “I wish she could stay.”
“I think she’s keen to be a holiday helper, so it’s a compromise,” my Aunt suggested and I smiled. She got to her feet and wiped her hands on her jeans. 
“I better get back out there, maybe you could come and watch Ella’s session later, I’m going to try something different.”
“I’ll see you then,” I agreed and watched my relative leave my room. I smiled to myself and then got up, knowing I’d have to face my Mum first before I could do anything else for the day.

“But Sunny, I thought you were so keen to come home?” she asked emotionally, and I bit my lip lightly.
“No Mum that was you. I love it here and Aunt Maddie has offered me a position on the farm.”
“You didn’t want anything to do with horses again Sunny, don’t you remember all the things you were saying?”
“Mum, I’m happy here. I wasn’t at home. It has nothing to do with how you helped me, you were amazing,” I added quickly, but the sobs leaving my Mum didn’t convince me I was doing a good enough job. “I’ve found myself here Mum, can’t you accept that?”
“But Chertsey is three hours away, what if you get sick of it there? Kate will be coming back to the city and you’ll have no way of coming home!”
“Then I’ll ask Maddie to bring me home,” I promised sincerely. “Mum, this is my home now; I need to be here to fully heal.”
“What about your studies?!” she continued and I sighed.
“Mum, we both know I was never going to return to them after the accident.”
“I’m not sure I’m happy about this,” Mum finally announced and I smacked my hand against my forehead. “You’re giving up on everything you have here.”
“Apart from you and Andy, I have nothing left there, just broken memories.”
“Don’t you even care how this is affecting me Sunny?!”
“Of course I do Mum, but you’re not listening to me. I’m walking here now. I’m getting on with my life at my own pace, no hospital visits or snooty physiotherapists telling me what to do. I have Aaron and Maddie’s help-”
“Aaron, is he behind this?”
“What?!”
“Maddie told me she had some handsome young stable hand that was strong enough to help you if you needed it. Has he been helping you?!”
“Of course, I’ve had a few accidents and he’s been patient enough to push me forward with my rehab. Why are you bringing him up?!” I yelled down the receiver and took a couple of deep breaths.
“Have you got a thing for this boy?!”
“Mum!”
“I KNEW IT! You’re staying because you think you’re in love!” 
“You don’t even know what you’re talking about!” I cried and shook my head. “But yeah, for your information I have feelings for Aaron. He’s one of the reason’s I’m staying, but not the complete reason, like I’ve been trying to tell you-”
“I’ll ring you back tonight Sunny, and we’ll discuss this when your Aunt is present so I can talk to her too.”
“Fine!” I growled and ended the call, throwing the phone onto the couch beside me. I panted heavily, trying to steady my anger.
“Well, I didn’t expect to hear all that,” Aaron said and I snapped my head towards the doorway. He smiled weakly and came over to the couch. “You okay?”
“Mum’s being impossible to convince about me staying.”
He wrapped his arms around me and I snuggled into his side, placing my arm over his waist. Aaron kissed my head and sighed. “I half was worried you were going to go home, until you said about me.”
“I don’t go back on what I say,” I mumbled into his shirt and closed my eyes. “I just wish she’d understand.”
“She will Sunny, just give it some time.”


----------



## ohmyitschelle

[20.]
I watched anxiously as my Aunt paced back and forth across the room that night, murmuring words to my Mother every so often. Kate was sitting silently next to me on the couch, holding onto my hand. She had been a lot more receptive to my news, and after a shared cry, she told me how amazing this all was. Now all I needed was my Mum to back down and let me do thing for myself.
“Sunny,” Maddie said a moment later and handed me the phone. I glanced at my best friend and then took it, putting it up to my ear.
“Mum?”
“You have three months to prove to me that the farm is the place for you,” she told me and I blinked a couple of times. “In those three months, you have to work on your leg primarily. I’m going to come up and see you and if I think your leg is still not good enough I’m bringing you home, is that understood?”
“Yes,” I agreed happily.
“And your Aunt has told me that you’ll be doing a lot of office work and some groundwork with horses which will keep you busy, but you are to tell her if you are overburdened and not take it all on like I know you’re so good at doing Sunny.”
“Yes Mum, I will. Thank you so much.”
“I’m not going to lie Sunny, I feel like I’m losing you, but I guess I already was before you left. At least this way it’s more constructive and you’re not suffering.”
“I love you Mum, and we do have the internet here so I can talk to you every night if it makes you feel involved in my life still. You’ll always be a big part of it, you know that.”
“I know darling, I guess I wasn’t ready for you to show me how much of a woman you already are,” she sniffled and I bit my lip, trying not to cry with her. “Now is this Aaron available? I want to have a word with him.”
I glanced across the room at Aaron sitting at the dining table and motioned at him and the phone. He got up and took it, returning to the table, nodding his head despite my Mum not being able to see. I giggled with Kate as a blush crept onto his face and he quickly finished the conversation with my Mum, handing the phone to Maddie who fare-welled her sister before hanging up.
“Well, it’s all sorted now. Kate, you have to tell Sunny your news,” Maddie announced and I glanced at my friend.
“Your staying here has its bonuses.”
“What do you mean?” I asked with confusion.
“I got a call from the university this morning. You know my final assignment I did before term was out?” I nodded. “I got a really good result on it and they want to showcase it at an English committee dinner this Wednesday. They want me there, Sunny.”
“That means you’re leaving tomorrow, doesn’t it?”
She smiled and leaned in to hug me. “It’s a big thing Sun.”
“Then I want you to go pack your bags,” I replied firmly. 
“So much is changing eh?”
“Sounds like a new journey for us all,” Maddie declared, and I nodded, hugging my best friend tightly and then getting up to help her pack.

“Have you got everything?” I asked as Kate scuttled passed me for the fifth time, this time with her hairdryer. I was seated on the end of her bed, watching everything that she forgot last night be shoved in anywhere it would fit.
“I think so,” she muttered, looking distractedly around the nearly empty room for anything she may have missed. She finally nodded and sat on top of her luggage, zipping it shut.
“It’s weird to think you’re going home to return to uni and I’m the one staying at the horse farm,” I mentioned and Kate stopped what she was doing, glancing my direction instead.
“Do you regret your decision?”
“No, it’s just, ironic don’t you think? Five weeks ago I could have told you till I was blue in the face you’d never catch me around horses again, and here I am, living on a horse farm.”
“Life is weird,” Kate assured me with a grin and then let out a deep breath. “So I think I’ll get muscle man to lift that out to the car.”
“Good idea.”
“So are you getting stuff sent down here?” Kate asked and I shook my head.
“Today Maddie and I are driving to Monroe to get supplies and some clothes. And Mum will bring down whatever I need when she comes in July to visit. I’ve got enough here to keep me entertained.”
Kate smiled. “Are you sure you want me to take the wheelchair back with me?”
“Yes, I don’t need it anymore.”
“I’m so proud of you Sunny,” Kate suddenly said, tears welling in her eyes. “Look at how far you’ve come. You can walk with aid, you are smiling again, and my best friend is finally back.”
“Just when you have to go,” I stated with a sigh. The red head hugged me tightly.
“I’ll be back in July too ya know, as soon as my exams are over in June I’ll be filling my car with gas and riding clothes.”
I laughed. “Good, I’ll hold you to it.”
“So Maddie is ready to get going to Monroe Sun,” Aaron called as he came through the door. He smiled at us both and then moved towards the luggage. “I’ll take these out to your car Kate.”
“Thanks Aaron.” She then turned to me. “Time to walk me to my car Sunny.”
I grabbed my crutches and together we made our way out to her car silently, but comfortably. I could feel the tears in my eyes rising and by the time we reached the corsa, I was crying. “Gonna miss you,” I sobbed and Kate started up too, hugging me for the umpteenth time that morning.
“I told you last night no crying today.”
“Like you wouldn’t cry yourself,” I laughed through my tears and let go of my friend.
“Good luck for Wednesday,” Maddie said as she hugged Kate and she nodded, moving onto Aaron to hug him too.
“Look after my Sunny.”
“I will, take care.” Aaron shifted away and came to stand behind me. We all watched as Kate hopped into her car, waving to us and then starting it up. We waved until she was unable to be seen and Maddie cleared her throat.
“Well, we best be on our way to Monroe Sun.”
“Alright,” I replied stretching up to peck Aaron’s lips and then following my Aunt over to her car. Although I was sad about my friend leaving, I felt excited for the new adventure that was ahead of me. I had overcome my initial nightmare but still had a lot to prove, to my Mum, to the farm and to myself. It would be a lot of hard work, but I was finally ready to start trying.
And for now, as we headed down the driveway, I knew one thing for sure. I was home. 


*The End.*


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Thanks to all those who have read this. Means a lot that I'm getting it right.
The next story has been started, I have 6 chaps in it and will start posting once I have a few more. It will be more horse based, which will be a plus!
I appreciate all those who have taken the time to comment on this, it really meas a lot to me! I'm a writer who thrives on motivation, so the more I get the more I write lol. I guess thats why I did so well on the boards I used to write on. 
Much love to all those, and I'll hopefully see you in the next thread for the second installment when I post it!!
Chelle x


----------



## LeahKathleen

I thoroughly enjoyed it. :] Can't wait for the next story.

Sequel maybe? Ha ha.

Thanks for posting, Chelle. I have enjoyed following it.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

LeahKathleen said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed it. :] Can't wait for the next story.
> 
> Sequel maybe? Ha ha.
> 
> Thanks for posting, Chelle. I have enjoyed following it.


 
Thank you!
I'm glad you enjoyed it Leah!
Yes the next story is a sequel... still about all the same people haha!
x


----------



## LeahKathleen

Oh good. :]


----------



## farmpony84

how many pages is that printed? I wonder if you could publish it in one of those readers digest manuels?


----------



## Iluvjunior

that was soooo good can't wait for the sequel!


----------



## ohmyitschelle

farmpony84 said:


> how many pages is that printed? I wonder if you could publish it in one of those readers digest manuels?


It's 50 pages exactly. I was just gonna continue, but I thought it would be better since the fiction jumps a couple of weeks, to make it another "story" as such. 
I don't know if we have them manuals here. 
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Iluvjunior said:


> that was soooo good can't wait for the sequel!


Thank you darling!!
x


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

That was very, very good! You should maybe try to make a book out of it, maybe make it part 1 or something and keep the story going. If it was longer, I reaally think it is publishing material!


----------



## ohmyitschelle

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> That was very, very good! You should maybe try to make a book out of it, maybe make it part 1 or something and keep the story going. If it was longer, I reaally think it is publishing material!


Thank you!
I had thought of making it parts, I guess in a sense that's what it is.
Publishing material?! Wow, thank you.
x


----------



## LeahKathleen

Seems like Iluvjuinor and I aren't your only followers. :]

Love the story, can't wait for another.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

LeahKathleen said:


> Seems like Iluvjuinor and I aren't your only followers. :]
> 
> Love the story, can't wait for another.


Lol, no!
I believe they were waiting for it to be done :lol:
Happens a lot.
On my forum I have over 100 members... but only 5 or so people comment now... but I can see who comes on and its certainly more than that!
On the other forum I post on there's a lot of lurkers too. I don't mind, it makes me special having 'followers' comment but I know others read too!
Ooh I sound so cocky! I don't mean to!
x


----------



## LeahKathleen

Ha ha, you don't sound cocky. 

Though I would if those were my stories. Ha ha.


----------



## Iluvjunior

lol yes for awhile it seemed we were the only followers


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Haha! Well I'm glad... cos I have been called it in the past.
I have a habit of reading my own stuff like a reader, not the writer, and can be on skype with my mates going "OMG I am goodddd, that line was perfect!" It's all jest, really I mean I believe its a good line, but I joke around sometimes... but when it's actually posted online, I try not to seem cocky, because the jealous people certainly point it out very quickly!
x


----------



## Iluvjunior

Lol we don't think your being cocky!


----------



## Lonestar22

cant wait for the next one!!!!!!!


----------

